# Entered my First Audax - now what???



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Taken the plunge and entered my first Audax so officially given myself _The Fear_ - it's the 200k Erit Lass on 20 September from Mussleburgh.

So what now?

_*Bike*_: my winter bike (B'twin Triban 3) needs a bit of work so was thinking it is an ideal time to get it fixed up - mudguards already in place, needs new chainset and wheel service. Alternatively I have my "good" road bike I can use or my heavy but reliable tourer. Thoughts? I doubt I'll need a load-lugger on a 200, but you never know.

_*Entry*_: I have a confirmation email from PayPal, do I get anything from the organiser prior to the day? Also do I need to take my membership with me - I recall being sent a piece of paper which will be somewhere in the house...

_*Training*_: I'm used to doing 100k's, done a few sportives this year, go out on club rides etc - plus an "accidental" 200k last year and a 10-hour 100k 2 Friday's past (don't ask) - do I just keep doing what I'm doing or should I "train"?

_*Route*_: cycle it? drive it?? study it??? ignore it????

Am I right to be worried? Do I _need _to purchase a Carradice in a futile attempt to fit-in? Or do I just shut up, turn up and let it happen?

No rush, you can finish your real ale first - but any musing on the above would be appreciated.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

The organiser will send you a routesheet and/or a GPX file (or link to one). I usually feed the gpx file in routeconverter and then give the waypoints descriptors that work for me such as "BL on corner". I'll also add waypoints for the controls. As well as meaning my GPS is set up how I like it, this lets me step through the route on a map so there aren't any surprises. You don't need to do it though. I certainly wouldn't be considering riding the route beforehand.

And then just enjoy it. There's a lot said about training on CC but judging by what you've ridden lately, you don't need to train. My first audax of the year came after 6 months of hardly anything longer than my commute, still managed 160 miles without any real issues.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Just turn up at the start and collect your Brevet card from the desk, it will have your name on it so no need to take your membership number, Make sure it's marked with the time of your depart. Are you using route sheets or a GPS or both. Route sheets and a gpx track are usually available to download from the Audax UK website. Most organisers also send this to you in an email.

I usually have a little study of the route before I go out. However you won't know what the information control questions will be until you get the Brevet card. Remember to take a pencil or a pen for the Brevet Card.

So just turn up, say hi to others and have a chat. Drink tea and have some biccies or bananas or what ever they have available. It's not a Sportive pretend race so doubt they will have gels or such like.

Listen to the instructions before the off then off you go and enjoy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2015)

I went through the same fear earlier this year. I asked myself the same questions.

Bike: If you look at the route you can make your own decisions. Mandatory mudguards aren't common, so I've read but they are always good to have if it's wet. You may need lights. Organisers may have special advice.

Entry: My experience is you get a route sheet + GPX beforehand by email, and on the day you get a physical card, which will be stamped at the manned control points and on which you may have to note down information at "information controls" (name of the second pub on the left). I know that some audaxes require proof of passage in the form of till receipts from shops or similar, but I've not encountered that yet. Then when you've finished either they will examine your card, stamp it and give it back to you as your memento of the day, or else they will hang on to it and do mysterious validation things to it before posting it back to you. I think this is the role of all those stamped addressed envelopes, but I'm still not sure about them.

Training: Up to you. Once you see the route, and had a think about the time cut-off (normally 15km/h from what I've seen) then figure what you need to do.

Route: Study it. Then do whatever gives you confidence. I personalised mine into my own GPX files, and looked at Google Earth for any difficult junctions, I also set up proximity alarms in the GPS to warn of approaching information controls. I also print it out and have it attached to my handlebar bag. You may consider all that to be overkill, and you'd probably be right.

Then just turn up. If you have any concerns about the cut off time, then the best advice that I read before, and can pass on is: _*Do not faff around at the controls. *_Get your card stamped, slurp some tea, stick some food in your gob and get moving again. My first audax was a ludicrously hilly 100k. I duly faffed around extensively at the controls, sipped my tea in a leisurely and genteel fashion, before grinding up a series of hills at a snail's pace, then forgot what the cutoff time was, panicked a bit, had to get a wiggle on to avoid missing it, and got back very confused not knowing whether I'd missed it or not (I hadn't but it was close).


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> The organiser will send you a routesheet and/or a GPX file (or link to one). I usually feed the gpx file in routeconverter and then give the waypoints descriptors that work for me such as "BL on corner". I'll also add waypoints for the controls. As well as meaning my GPS is set up how I like it, this lets me step through the route on a map so there aren't any surprises. You don't need to do it though. I certainly wouldn't be considering riding the route beforehand.
> 
> And then just enjoy it. There's a lot said about training on CC but judging by what you've ridden lately, you don't need to train. My first audax of the year came after 6 months of hardly anything longer than my commute, still managed 160 miles without any real issues.



Yes it's the whole "finding your own way" that troubles me - I usually either follow the signs or ride until I run out of tarmac. There is a gpx file available to download, never had much success following a route on the Garmin though. Maybe needs some thought.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just turn up at the start and collect your Brevet card from the desk, it will have your name on it so no need to take your membership number, Make sure it's marked with the time of your depart. Are you using route sheets or a GPS or both. Route sheets and a gpx track are usually available to download from the Audax UK website. Most organisers also send this to you in an email.
> 
> I usually have a little study of the route before I go out. However you won't know what the *information control questions *will be until you get the Brevet card. *Remember to take a pencil or a pen for the Brevet Card.*
> 
> ...



Information control questions?!? Like an exam??? Oh my...

Good shout on the pencil, I'll need to remember that one. thanks.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Have a read through the routesheet on the auk site. That's from last year, so you can expect to see that updated, especially as it's full of stuff clearly specific to that year.

Mudguards aren't required. Use them if you want them. Doesn't look like you'll be sitting in cafes unless you choose to.

Bring some food along with you, just to keep you fuelled when far from shops. You will have to do some shopping, you need receipts for 2 controls, so you don't bring all the food you think you will eat.

When you get the final routesheet, I usually laminate mine for the handlebars.

Note, this is a lumpy route. I guess if you are living in Scotland, that shouldn't be too much for you. If you are wary of hills, get some training in now.

Also doesn't look like there are info controls, but bring a pen just in case. Info controls are easy - find a letter box, and see what time saturday pickup is, for example. It's just to "prove" you reached a spot.

For my first few audaxes I traced the route on google maps using streetview at every turn. It was very useful.

If you don't have a garmin, you care going to need something to light the routesheet after dark. Head torches are preferred.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I went through the same fear earlier this year. I asked myself the same questions.
> 
> Bike: If you look at the route you can make your own decisions. Mandatory mudguards aren't common, so I've read but they are always good to have if it's wet. You may need lights. Organisers may have special advice.
> 
> ...



All good advice, thank you. Lights are a given, mudguards are more for my own protection than anyone else's - I'm sure I read they weren't mandatory but if it IS wet it would be nice to have to winter bike ready to go at a moments notice. If I take the heavier touring bike I will certainly be restricted by speed.

My guesstimate is to average 20kph - weekend bun run was 65k in 2:30, my thinking is to break it down into 3 x 65k blocks going a bit slower (to keep something in reserve for hills/poor weather and allow for mechanicals and beard-scratching).

Handlebar bag!?! Hmmm, hadn't considered such a thing, though might think about creating laminated route cards. However if it's the road bike a handlebar bag may prove useful...


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> , Make sure it's marked with the time of your depart.


I've never done an audax where they do this. The start box is invariably empty. If you have your brevet, then you must have been there at the start. I have seen riders panic because that box is empty.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've never done an audax where they do this. The start box is invariably empty. If you have your brevet, then you must have been there at the start. I have seen riders panic because that box is empty.




Most of the Audax I have done.. have.
Any that have not I just filled in the time myself.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Have a read through the routesheet on the auk site. That's from last year, so you can expect to see that updated, especially as it's full of stuff clearly specific to that year.
> 
> Mudguards aren't required. Use them if you want them. Doesn't look like you'll be sitting in cafes unless you choose to.
> 
> ...



Pen - check
Garmin - check
Food - check
Money - check
Laminator - check
Route - needs work, obviously
After Dark?!? Where's the nearest train station...?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yes it's the whole "finding your own way" that troubles me - I usually either follow the signs or ride until I run out of tarmac. There is a gpx file available to download, never had much success following a route on the Garmin though. Maybe needs some thought.


You've got a garmin? then it's time to practice. For your next few rides, create a gpx file (tons of sites let you do that) and load it into your garmin, then follow it. You'll work it out in few rides. Ask questions here if you can't.

I use a gpx for all my audaxes and it works fine. I like to have the route sheets handy as well, so they are clipped to my top bar bag. Before leaving each control, I check to remind myself how far to the next one, and where/what it is. I've also highlighted them on the routesheet before I laminate.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> After Dark?!? Where's the nearest train station...?


http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-22/ Sunset 19.22, time limit 21.20. You could be riding for more than an hour in the dark. Looking at the routesheet, there aren't many turns in the last 50km, so you probably won't need a head torch, even if you are using route sheet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Handlebar bag!?! Hmmm, hadn't considered such a thing, though might think about creating laminated route cards. However if it's the road bike a handlebar bag may prove useful...


I ride with one of these all the time. Cost a tenner. Since getting it I don't know how I managed before. It's normally stuffed with pork pies, eccles cakes, sandwiches, plus spare batteries, wallet, phone and money. It means my seat pack, which is chock full of tools and stuff need only be opened in case of mechanical, which is good because everything leaps out when I open it, and my jersey pockets just have my waterproof in.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I ride with one of these all the time. Cost a tenner. Since getting it I don't know how I managed before. It's normally stuffed with pork pies, eccles cakes, sandwiches, plus spare batteries, wallet, phone and money. It means my seat pack, which is chock full of tools and stuff need only be opened in case of mechanical, which is good because everything leaps out when I open it, and my jersey pockets just have my waterproof in.



Thanks, might order one of those - I was always put off handlebar bags as I assumed it would interfere with light placement and limit hand options.

I normally carry and old bidon with tools in my spare bottle carrier but one thing I think I will need is 2 bottles.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You've got a garmin? *then it's time to practice. For you next few rides, create a gpx file (tons of sites let you do that) and load it into your garmin, then follow it. * You'll work it out in few rides. Ask questions here if you can't.
> 
> I use a gpx for all my audaxes and it works fine. I like to have the route sheets handy as well, so they are clipped to my top bar bag. Before leaving each control, I check to remind myself how far to the next one, and where/what it is. I've also highlighted them on the routesheet before I laminate.



Good shout, tried it once and it didn't work so I went back to my errant ways. Wasn't doing an Audax then though, just following my nose...


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-22/ Sunset 19.22, time limit 21.20. You could be riding for more than an hour in the dark. Looking at the routesheet, there aren't many turns in the last 50km, so you probably won't need a head torch, even if you are using route sheet.



Aiming for around the 10 hour mark, though mechanicals might come into play. I'll put the organisers phone number into my mobile just in case mind.


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2015)

I use laminated route cards which are fitted to an A6 clipboard, cable-tied to the stem. It's worked for 200's through to the PBP last week.

Carry basic spares/tools in a saddlebag. I use a tri-bag on the top tube for food/bits but some use bar bags.

Organiser details are usually on the brevet card - *don't lose it.*


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2015)

Don't be surprised if you take longer than your 10 hours, it's amazing how much time you (or at least I) seem to spend not moving, even when cutting the control times down. 

Don't worry too much about route finding. Usually it's not that difficult to work out. I now tend to just follow the purple line on a Garmin as I'm lazy, but before I carried a route sheet and a printed out map with the route on. 

To make the map I used Mapyx Quo, which is a free download, and the 1:250k roadmap is also free. Stick the GPX track on the map, fade the line a bit so the map can be seen below the track and print off.

Remember to enjoy yourself


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Aiming for around the 10 hour mark, though mechanicals might come into play. I'll put the organisers phone number into my mobile just in case mind.


You should always do that anyway. If for whatever reason, you decide to bail you should let the organiser know so they don't keep controls open (or in cases of extreme friendliness come looking for you)


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

Take a torch/bike light you can detach from the bike.

You will be glad of it if you have a mechanical, for looking into the black hole that is a pannier bag in the dark, route finding - you may need to jump off the bike to check an unlit signpost, or just for making sure you don't fall off a cliff when you stop for a pee.

You might also need to read something unlit for one of the proofs of passage.


----------



## martint235 (24 Aug 2015)

Also here's a useful guide to routing with an Etrex by our own @arallsopp . It got me to Edinburgh and back.

UPDATE:Now with the link actually added.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

DCLane said:


> I use laminated route cards which are fitted to an A6 clipboard, cable-tied to the stem. It's worked for 200's through to the PBP last week.
> 
> Carry basic spares/tools in a saddlebag. I use a tri-bag on the top tube for food/bits but some use bar bags.
> 
> Organiser details are usually on the brevet card - *don't lose it.*



Top advice.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Don't be surprised if you take longer than your 10 hours, it's amazing how much time you (or at least I) seem to spend not moving, even when cutting the control times down.
> 
> Don't worry too much about route finding. Usually it's not that difficult to work out. I now tend to just follow the purple line on a Garmin as I'm lazy, but before I carried a route sheet and a printed out map with the route on.
> 
> ...



Might be the hardest part!


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far, lots to remember but seems mostly like common sense - look at the route, remember to take stuff and don't lose anything/yourself.

Getting the same excited/sicky feeling as my first sportive, worried about minimum speeds, lumpy bits, mechanicals, etc - I'm supposed to be an experienced cyclists FFS!

Now thinking whether I could fit in a long run this weekend, to get some miles in my legs...


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

Has anyone mentioned a cafe lock for when you go into a control?

Some incidents of bikes being stolen in these circumstances.

You may be asked to take off your cleated shoes before going in to preserve the control's floor.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Has anyone mentioned a cafe lock for when you go into a control?
> 
> Some incidents of bikes being stolen in these circumstances.
> 
> You may be asked to take off your cleated shoes before going in to preserve the control's floor.



They haven't, but it was in my mind to take one - another advantage of the winter bike is recessed cleats.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> They haven't, but it was in my mind to take one - another advantage of the winter bike is recessed cleats.



In the days before clipless, an old solution was to tie the bike to another one using a toe strap.

Not secure, of course, but enough to stop a fast grab attempt.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Another question: do people (that do not previously know each other) ride together or is there an unspoken understanding that we will all do our own thing? So for instance in a sportive once the nosebleeds are off the front you can generally settle into a pace with other similar types, maybe having a chat along the way - break up at the stops, settle down and pace someone else at the same speed as yourself.

I imagine audax riders to be friendly types, but would I be breaking some unwritten constitution by cycling alongside some kindly gent or chatty lady for a bit and following their lead? Always assuming they are actually riding the same Aux as me, obviously...


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Some like company, some don't. Spark up a conversation and see how it goes.


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2015)

Very much the same as behind the front in Sportives. Some do some don't. Usually there'll be someone around the same pace for at least parts of the ride who's interested in riding together.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

company is sparser on Audaxes. Many fewer entrants. There is a camaraderie on the rides; people don't tend to abandon each other. I've been pushed and pulled around the last 50km of a few rides, and done the same to others. 

Eg .On my last 300km, at the last control before the end there was another rider. We were both pushing time: me because I'm slow, and him because he kept getting lost. He'd keep passing me on the ride, I'd tootle on, then he'd pass me again. Anyway, he's following the route sheet, and at the last control his batteries in his head lamp had given out. He had a back up light, but that wasn't working. I couldn't wait for him to sort it out, because I'd run out of time; but I didn't want to abandon him either, in case he couldn't sort it out. I said i had to go, and suggested his best chance was leaving with me at my slower speed than faffing. He agreed and we stuck together to the end. We were in too much of a hurry to check are watches, but kept going as we had to for each other. Finished with 3 minutes to spare!! Note this was a PBP qualifier, and they have to be strict on the times. Outside that, and organiser is likely to ignore finishing a little late.

If you are feeling brave, @Fubar , you might want to read reports of the inaugural ride of this route 

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=44387.25 <- It might be quite a baptism of fire!


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> company is sparser on Audaxes. Many fewer entrants. There is a camaraderie on the rides; people don't tend to abandon each other. I've been pushed and pulled around the last 50km of a few rides, and done the same to others.
> 
> Eg .On my last 300km, at the last control before the end there was another rider. We were both pushing time: me because I'm slow, and him because he kept getting lost. He'd keep passing me on the ride, I'd tootle on, then he'd pass me again. Anyway, he's following the route sheet, and at the last control his batteries in his head lamp had given out. He had a back up light, but that wasn't working. I couldn't wait for him to sort it out, because I'd run out of time; but I didn't want to abandon him either, in case he couldn't sort it out. I said i had to go, and suggested his best chance was leaving with me at my slower speed than faffing. He agreed and we stuck together to the end. We were in too much of a hurry to check are watches, but kept going as we had to for each other. Finished with 3 minutes to spare!! Note this was a PBP qualifier, and they have to be strict on the times. Outside that, and organiser is likely to ignore finishing a little late.
> 
> ...



Oh joy...

So apart from the guy who burst his Heid open, (which to be fair someone seems to do on every sportive I ride) the stand out comment is "this is a hard Audax".


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Some like company, some don't. Spark up a conversation and see how it goes.



That's cool, just checking no one gets the rule book out if I do.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> That's cool, just checking no one gets the rule book out if I do.



Nah, Audax peeps are usually a very friendly bunch.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nah, Audax peeps are usually a very friendly bunch.



Except (sometimes) when they have pushed themselves close to exhaustion as a few did on London Edinburgh London.

As volunteers at a control, we were warned to expect some tetchiness and asked to be understanding about it.

A couple of riders were hard work, but that was out of several hundred.

As in audax, as in life - the majority were a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Except (sometimes) when they have pushed themselves close to exhaustion as a few did on London Edinburgh London.
> 
> As volunteers at a control, we were warned to expect some tetchiness and asked to be understanding about it.
> 
> ...



I can imagine after an extreme Audax such as LEL that I would be more then a little tetchie....


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Oh joy...
> 
> So apart from the guy who burst his Heid open, (which to be fair someone seems to do on every sportive I ride) the stand out comment is "this is a hard Audax".


Yeah, this something as a newbie you may have missed about this audax .... it's an AAA, ie Audax Altitude Award.

I'm a bit of slow rider, and not great at hills, so I pick audaxes that are not AAA myself. Imagine this is harder to do in Scotland. But you have leapt into the deep end, I'm afraid. 

If you want to ride with someone, and you are not sure it's ok, then just ask them explicitly. "Ok if I ride with you for a while?" If it's more than one person together already, I don't think you need to ask for permission. 

But it's worth asking. Most are friendly, but there is always a chance it's someone like this. (Randonee ~= Audax)


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I can imagine after an extreme Audax such as LEL that I would be more then a little tetchie....


Yeah. The person who sat with her hand on my shoulder (even after I had said I needed my personal space) trying to get me to pack still makes me a little angry. Especially as that control was out of food. I was tetchie. And I was spoken about afterwards. I already knew how to stop. I needed help (and food) to keep going.

They had a completely different view of me than the people at the next control. As I collapsed under a blanket in the middle of the eating area - the sleeping area was just too far away - one of them ran over with a pile of blankets, and managed to get it on the floor as a pillow just before my head hit the ground. 

(@Fubar you can ignore this. I was over 1000km into the ride at this point. It's a world away from a 200km)


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, this something as a newbie you may have missed about this audax .... it's an AAA, ie Audax Altitude Award.
> 
> I'm a bit of slow rider, and not great at hills, so I pick audaxes that are not AAA myself. Imagine this is harder to do in Scotland. But you have leapt into the deep end, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...



Ah, rookie mistake!

TBH if I'm on my own that's no biggie and there is something perversely enjoyable about going at your own pace - done it before, I can do it again. And if it's tough well, I'll have a tale to tell.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah. The person who sat with her hand on my shoulder (even after I had said I needed my personal space) trying to get me to pack still makes me a little angry. Especially as that control was out of food. I was tetchie. And I was spoken about afterwards. I already knew how to stop. I needed help (and food) to keep going.
> 
> They had a completely different view of me than the people at the next control. As I collapsed under a blanket in the middle of the eating area - the sleeping area was just too far away - one of them ran over with a pile of blankets, and managed to get it on the floor as a pillow just before my head hit the ground.
> 
> (@Fubar you can ignore this. I was over 1000km into the ride at this point. It's a world away from a 200km)



I have awareness of LEL and PBP (and an admiration for those who attempt/complete them), not too sure about the qualifying events but not even thinking along those lines.


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

I do love the advice and tales though, when I first met @Scoosh audax was a whisper, a ghost, a foreign language - still is to a certain extent. Yes I'm in the dark, yes it's an unknown - but it's also an itch I need to scratch...


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I have awareness of LEL and PBP (and an admiration for those who attempt/complete them), not too sure about the qualifying events but not even thinking along those lines.


Next LEL is in 2017. You are in danger of entering, I'm afraid.



Fubar said:


> I do love the advice and tales though, when I first met @Scoosh audax was a whisper, a ghost, a foreign language - still is to a certain extent. Yes I'm in the dark, yes it's an unknown - but it's also an itch I need to scratch...


I just typed the above, and then this was posted. I'd like to make a bet that you are in the next LEL.

(no qualifiers, just cough up the cash and start cycling)


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Next LEL is in 2017. You are in danger of entering, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> I just typed the above, and then this was posted. I'd like to make a bet that you are in the next LEL.
> ...



Reading YACF my bike may be in a hedge near Duns come Monday 21 Sept!!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Next LEL is in 2017. You are in danger of entering, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> I just typed the above, and then this was posted. I'd like to make a bet that you are in the next LEL.
> ...



Perhaps you could do some of it together?


----------



## Fubar (24 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Perhaps you could do some of it together?



I think @jefmcg would find me a prime pain in the @rse!

Most people do...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I think @jefmcg would find me a prime pain in the @rse!


Absolutely not true: @Fubar is the most considerate rider, also a fearless, resourceful, determinate CC Ecosse leader


----------



## jefmcg (24 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Absolutely not true: @Fubar is the most considerate rider, also a fearless, resourceful, determinate CC Ecosse leader


Yup.

Me, not so much.

I've twice had to cut off people who were clinging to me on rides. Both times I compared myself to Joe Simpson's mate; the second time forgetting I'd made the comparison before.

I am not a good ride friend  Fubar would be well advised to blaze his own trail.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2015)

Haha @jefmcg I'm not either, twice on CC Ecosse rides I swore at fiter riders than me, that wanted to have a chat while I was huffing and puffing up a hill


----------



## mcshroom (24 Aug 2015)

@jefmcg does herself a disservice. Determined to finish would be my description of her 

I tend to try and ride at my own pace, which involves occasionally riding off the front of a group and more often dropping out the back.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Aug 2015)

I really need to do an audax at some point. It's basically bike + touring pace + race + orienteering + navigation + geocaching (at least the mystery/multi caches)
There is literally nothing in there I don't like.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> There is literally nothing in there I don't like.


Well, I'm not a fan of sleeping in bus shelters, but apart from that....


----------



## Scoosh (24 Aug 2015)

Ah @Fubar - what have you got yourself into now ??  'My first Audax' so you're doing one of the Musselburgh dentist's finest ? He doesn't organise anything without at least a gazzillion AAA points … or so I'm told, never having been fit enough to do any of his rides !

That said (and a great disservice to him it is ) you'll be fine. The largest part of a 200 is in yer heid. Your legs - as long as you continue riding as you are - will be fine. If anything is to go it will be your head telling you silly things like "I'm going too slowly; I'm not going to make it; that hill is one too many" etc. Tell your head that you can and are going to finish and within the time limit and that's that !

Lots of much more capable amd experienced audaxers have given you excellent advice but if there is anything you want to discuss with me, get in touch and we can have a wee ride around and a chat. I might even have a Carradice Barley with the support rack for sale … then you will _really_ look like an audaxer …


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I might even have a Carradice Barley with the support rack for sale …


Give it to @Fubar as a good luck present?


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Well, I'm not a fan of sleeping in bus shelters, but apart from that....


I've once had a sit down in a bus shelter to eat some sweets but I've never slept in one. That said I've only done 3 Audax.


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Absolutely not true: @Fubar is the most considerate rider, also a fearless, resourceful, determinate CC Ecosse leader



You're too kind.


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Well, I'm not a fan of sleeping in bus shelters, but apart from that....



...but park benches are fine...


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Ah @Fubar - what have you got yourself into now ??  'My first Audax' so you're doing one of the Musselburgh dentist's finest ? He doesn't organise anything without at least a gazzillion AAA points … or so I'm told, never having been fit enough to do any of his rides !
> 
> That said (and a great disservice to him it is ) you'll be fine. The largest part of a 200 is in yer heid. Your legs - as long as you continue riding as you are - will be fine. If anything is to go it will be your head telling you silly things like "I'm going too slowly; I'm not going to make it; that hill is one too many" etc. Tell your head that you can and are going to finish and within the time limit and that's that !
> 
> Lots of much more capable amd experienced audaxers have given you excellent advice but if there is anything you want to discuss with me, get in touch and we can have a wee ride around and a chat. I might even have a Carradice Barley with the support rack for sale … then you will _really_ look like an audaxer …



It's all your fault!


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> @jefmcg does herself a disservice. Determined to finish would be my description of her
> 
> *I tend to try and ride at my own pace, which involves occasionally riding off the front of a group and more often dropping out the back*.



My kind of riding.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2015)

@Fubar They're a dangerous predatory lot these Audaxers. "LEL is quite within your capabilities" ..."Go on, just a little rest in a bus shelter won't hurt you, close your eyes for a minute." ... "The Barley is a very practical bag" ... "These sandals have SPD clips".

Just say no.


----------



## fimm (25 Aug 2015)

I've only done two Audaxes (must enter some more, but first must get my bike fitness up to distance again. Anyway.) 

The second one was The Snow Roads which is a hilly 300. I remember on my way down the second big hill some of the men I'd spoken to at the beginning caught up with me and said "We're going to stop in a cafe just down there, it isn't a control, but you can join us if you would like..." so I did stop and it was nice to get out of the sun for a bit and have some company. We stuck together for a bit but then I left the last control on my own because I thought I would be slow up the last hill and they would catch me but they never did.


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Fubar They're a dangerous predatory lot these Audaxers. "*LEL is quite within your capabilities*" ..."Go on, just a little rest in a bus shelter won't hurt you, close your eyes for a minute." ... "The Barley is a very practical bag" ... "These sandals have SPD clips".
> 
> Just say no.


But......but.....but LEL is quite within your capabilities. It just needs you to unplug the self-preservation part of your brain for 5 days.


----------



## Lisat (25 Aug 2015)

I did my first Audax last year and have done a couple this year. Wrist fracture put plans for doing more out the window for the summer. 
They are strangely addictive. Doing a 200k perm this week as first one after injury.
You'll be fine. Have you registered an interest in LEL?


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Lisat said:


> I did my first Audax last year and have done a couple this year. Wrist fracture put plans for doing more out the window for the summer.
> They are strangely addictive. Doing a 200k perm this week as first one after injury.
> You'll be fine. *Have you registered an interest in LEL?*


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

fimm said:


> I've only done two Audaxes (must enter some more, but first must get my bike fitness up to distance again. Anyway.)
> 
> *The second one was The Snow Roads which is a hilly 300*. I remember on my way down the second big hill some of the men I'd spoken to at the beginning caught up with me and said "We're going to stop in a cafe just down there, it isn't a control, but you can join us if you would like..." so I did stop and it was nice to get out of the sun for a bit and have some company. We stuck together for a bit but then I left the last control on my own because I thought I would be slow up the last hill and they would catch me but they never did.



I seem to remember @Scoosh and Scook? discussing the Snow Roads in a cafe on a Perth ride - I recall the inherent hell the participants seemed to go through. I did think at the time "that'll never be me..."

strangely in my head at the moment North=Bad, South=Not-So-Bad (I edited that from "Good" - see, I'm learning).

I'm sure the Erit Lass will help change my perspective.


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> But......but.....but LEL is quite within your capabilities. It just needs you to unplug the self-preservation part of your brain for 5 days.


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2015)

@Fubar - you're prepped. Now just give it a go.

Oh, and I'll see you on LEL


----------



## fimm (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> ... discussing the Snow Roads in a cafe on a Perth ride - I recall the inherent hell the participants seemed to go through. ....


I don't remember it being "hell" though I was very fortunate that we had a lovely sunny day the year I did it.
It _was_ a long way. I remember being less than 20 miles from the finish and thinking that I would have to walk - no idea why I thought walking (in SPD-SL shoes) seemed like a good idea. I didn't, of course (and if I had, the people coming along behind would have told me not to be so silly and put me back on my bike!)

(It remains the hardest thing I've done, though).


----------



## fimm (25 Aug 2015)

Oh, and if you'd like to link up with some local cyclists, you could join the CityCyclingEdinburgh forum - there are quite a few people from Fife (and further afield) on there and there's an Audax thread on there. http://citycyclingedinburgh.info/bbpress/topic.php?id=13502


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Aug 2015)

My first ever post on here was a declaration of intent to partake in LEL2013. For some reason I ended up not partaking... 

@Fubar you are totally strong enough!


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

fimm said:


> Oh, and if you'd like to link up with some local cyclists, you could join the CityCyclingEdinburgh forum - there are quite a few people from Fife (and further afield) on there and there's an Audax thread on there. http://citycyclingedinburgh.info/bbpress/topic.php?id=13502



Thanks - I've seen that forum before but not for a long time.


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

DCLane said:


> @Fubar - you're prepped. Now just give it a go.
> 
> Oh, and I'll see you on LEL





Edwardoka said:


> My first ever post on here was a declaration of intent to partake in LEL2013. For some reason I ended up not partaking...
> 
> @Fubar you are totally strong enough!



I'm an inherent worrier - first sportive, first commute, first club ride, first tour, second tour, *third tour... t'will be a recurring theme throughout my cycling (and no doubt mortal) life.

*third tour not yet come to pass - doesn't stop me worrying about it


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Fubar They're a dangerous predatory lot these Audaxers. "LEL is quite within your capabilities" ..."Go on, just a little rest in a bus shelter won't hurt you, close your eyes for a minute." ... "The Barley is a very practical bag" ... "These sandals have SPD clips".
> 
> Just say no.



Next you'll be stereotyping them to all have beards, ride in "normal" (to them) clothes, drink real ale and sit in darkened corners muttering how "there are no seasons in Audax..." 

Wouldn't catch me doing that.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Next you'll be stereotyping them to all have beards, ride in "normal" (to them) clothes, drink real ale and sit in darkened corners muttering how "there are no seasons in Audax..."
> 
> Wouldn't catch me doing that.


Six pints of real ale?


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

*aimlessly looking at handlebar bags in lunch-hour*


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Six pints of real ale?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Six pints of real ale?


  
  
… and I wasn't even there !


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> But......but.....but LEL is quite within your capabilities. It just needs you to unplug the self-preservation part of your brain for 5 days.



Actually, didn't you struggle with motivation after LEL??

Maybe I should give this Audax stuff a miss, you know - for the good of cycling...


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2015)

For me, the Snow Roads is certainly up there with the hardest things I have done on the bike. Having said that, the year when I 'Completed', I was properly prepared, I had the miles in my legs and - most important of all - I _believed_ I could do it. I didn't know all the route, so 'rode the road in front of me'; if it went up, so did I. I had no fear of the hills because I didn't know about the worst ones ! 

The year I packed, I was not adequately prepared, knew what was coming and my mind gave way before my legs.  I still rode from Braemar back to Kirrie, though … there wasn't much other option ! 

So where does this leave our @Fubar ? Planning his LEL, obviously !  He's got 2 years - and he is a good project manager.


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Actually, didn't you struggle with motivation after LEL??
> 
> Maybe I should give this Audax stuff a miss, you know - for the good of cycling...


It wasn't so much motivation. A lot of it was what do I have to prove. So for example I went to the start of a FNRttC in the pouring rain and thought "I don't need to be doing this anymore". I also changed bikes which I'm blaming for a catastrophic loss of fitness (regained now). LEL was my first Audax but I'm now getting into them a little having done two in May and I'm also riding more generally including a 200 miler from Doncaster a few weeks ago.

I am one of those though who did LEL to achieve something. I've achieved it now so I won't be doing it again or PBP. I plan on volunteering for LEL 2017 though


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> It wasn't so much motivation. A lot of it was what do I have to prove. So for example I went to the start of a FNRttC in the pouring rain and thought "I don't need to be doing this anymore". I also changed bikes which I'm blaming for a catastrophic loss of fitness (regained now). *LEL was my first Audax* but I'm now getting into them a little having done two in May and I'm also riding more generally including a 200 miler from Doncaster a few weeks ago.
> 
> I am one of those though who did LEL to achieve something. I've achieved it now so I won't be doing it again or PBP. I plan on volunteering for LEL 2017 though


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> For me, the Snow Roads is certainly up there with the hardest things I have done on the bike. Having said that, the year when I 'Completed', I was properly prepared, I had the miles in my legs and - most important of all - I _believed_ I could do it. I didn't know all the route, so 'rode the road in front of me'; if it went up, so did I. I had no fear of the hills because I didn't know about the worst ones !
> 
> The year I packed, I was not adequately prepared, knew what was coming and my mind gave way before my legs.  I still rode from Braemar back to Kirrie, though … there wasn't much other option !
> 
> So where does this leave our @Fubar ? *Planning his LEL, obviously !*  He's got 2 years - and he is a good project manager.



Hang on, I haven't even done the 200 yet!


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Oh I am sooo enjoying reading about "planning for a 600" on YACF: "_24 hours to the sleep stop, 3 hours sleep, 12 hours for the final 200km; sound achievable?_"


----------



## Fubar (25 Aug 2015)

Bike booked in for service and chainset replacement on Monday.

"_Er, can I hae wan o' they Audax chainset thingies fitted?_"

"_Whassat...???_"


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Bike booked in for service and chainset replacement on Monday.
> 
> "_Er, can I hae wan o' they Audax chainset thingies fitted?_"
> 
> "_Whassat...???_"


You mean a 53/39 with 25-11 cassette? Good man!!! Start as you mean to go on!!!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Hang on, I haven't even done the 200 yet!


The principle is just the same, though …


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> You mean a 53/39 with 25-11 cassette? Good man!!! Start as you mean to go on!!!


… though I expect he means hopes the other way round …


----------



## martint235 (25 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Hang on, I haven't even done the 200 yet!





Scoosh said:


> The principle is just the same, though …


The first part of LEL will count as your first 200, it's ok.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2015)

Did you catch the Adventure Show feature on the Snow roads a couple years back?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW9RbrV7PNE


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Did you catch the Adventure Show feature on the Snow roads a couple years back?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW9RbrV7PNE



Good to see that at least some people conform to the stereotypes


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> It wasn't so much motivation. A lot of it was what do I have to prove.



I've seen this regularly in my more humble double figure mileage cycling environment.

Each year my Sunday morning group does a three day tour.

Very few of the tourists turn out for the following few Sundays.

After the high of completing the big ride, there is a low which often manifests itself in not wanting to ride.

The manager of my local bike shop has seen something similar.

He has had customers who build themselves up to do the Coast to Coast, but then rarely cycle again.

I reckon the low after a big ride is something worth being aware of.

It's one of the reasons I'm not into 'further and faster' - it's not a goal that is sustainable for long.

We did a shortish 25 mile ride last Sunday.

I tell myself to enjoy it for what it is, and look for small benefits such as it was nice to be home early for a change instead of being out most of the day.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I've seen this regularly in my more humble double figure mileage cycling environment.
> 
> Each year my Sunday morning group does a three day tour.
> 
> ...



Sounds similar to the downer of coming off tour - probably why my mind turned to entering a 200k Audax in the first place!


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2015)

I agree with a lot of what Pale Rider says. There is are two periods after something as long as LEL. The first is the physical side. I couldn't really move one of my hands properly for a month or so. I managed to commute for a week but then I went to a beach for two weeks anyway so it was less of an issue. The second is the "I've done it, now what?" that does see you stop cycling for a bit although there are lots of people unaffected by this.

However I think a lot of it depends on your motivation for cycling. I didn't take up cycling to do LEL. I just saw it as a challenge. If you do this then you'll realise at some point that you actually still love being on a bike. A lot of mine was I didn't love being on a bike in the rain or the dark and so didn't see any point in putting myself through it. If your entire motivation for cycling is whatever challenge you're taking on, chances are you'll have a dusty bike afterwards. There are those that do LEL because they enjoy it though and I suppose they just never stop cycling.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Right! Not that I'm not enjoying the motivation chatter (I am) I still have a nagging worry I'm not up for all this.

SOOOO, I checked last years' 200k ride I did as I remembered the ride but had no memory of the times - here it is:

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/578505185

Moving Time: 7h 40m, Elapsed Time: 8h 40m, which means I hung around for an hour - it was a 50-mile organised ride that I rode to the start/from the finish so spent some time stuffing jelly babies/bacon rolls (not all at once. I think). I remember being mostly on my own all day and it was breezy, I was however a _lot _fitter and carrying less timber, and the elevation is around half of what I can expect on the Lass - but hills go down as well as up, don't they?

So if I take the pace a bit easier, don't dawdle at the controls (as has been said), fingers crossed for no mechanics, don't get lost, don't lose anything, eat, drink... I should be ok, shouldn't I?

_SHOULDN'T I??*_

*(s'ok you can reply what you want - it doesn't constitute a binding contract)


----------



## iandg (26 Aug 2015)

You have 13hrs 20min to finish the ride - at the pace of your last 200k ride, you have over 5hrs to play with for rest stops, route decisions and mechanicals - should be easily do-able


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> So if I take the pace a bit easier, don't dawdle at the controls (as has been said), fingers crossed for no mechanics, don't get lost, don't lose anything, eat, drink... I should be ok, shouldn't I?
> 
> _SHOULDN'T I??*_
> 
> *(s'ok you can reply what you want - it doesn't constitute a binding contract)


Have a word with yourself, you big girl's blouse. Of course you'll be fine.


----------



## martint235 (26 Aug 2015)

wicker man said:


> You have 13hrs 20min to finish the ride - at the pace of your last 200k ride, you have over 5hrs to play with for rest stops, route decisions and mechanicals - should be easily do-able


^^^^^This. You can drop your pace by 33% and still be comfortable. So you did it last year at just over 23kph and you only need to maintain 15kph. Just do it.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2015)

It's a bit more climbing, but you have close to twice the time.

You might find this fun. Move the slider to the top, then press the play button and watch lots of riders go round from last year.

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...ZC3plmQvU5JkL//6ZC5IJmgvh0JsL1gCADQtfEw7kl3MQ


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

wicker man said:


> You have 13hrs 20min to finish the ride - at the pace of your last 200k ride, you have over 5hrs to play with for rest stops, route decisions and mechanicals - should be easily do-able



Reassuring.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Have a word with yourself, you big girl's blouse. Of course you'll be fine.



Harsh.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> ^^^^^This. You can drop your pace by 33% and still be comfortable. So you did it last year at just over 23kph and you only need to maintain 15kph. Just do it.



Nike?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2015)

Climbing - for me - has a disproportionally large impact on achievable distance.

I can tootle along for several hours in easy conditions, but plonk me in a hilly area and I very quickly become cross, tired and emotional.

There are a few dry stone walls in North Yorkshire over which I've been tempted to do a Bradley.

It seems to me the reason why LEL is doable for so many is because it runs on the flatter, east side of the country, or countries.

Those on here who have been there and got that particular T shirt are better qualified than me to comment.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's a bit more climbing, but you have close to twice the time.
> 
> You might find this fun. Move the slider to the top, then press the play button and watch lots of riders go round from last year.
> 
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...ZC3plmQvU5JkL//6ZC5IJmgvh0JsL1gCADQtfEw7kl3MQ



Time-consuming!


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Climbing - for me - has a disproportionally large impact on achievable distance.
> 
> I can tootle along for several hours in easy conditions, but plonk me in a hilly area and I very quickly become cross, tired and emotional.
> 
> ...



I'm no climber, but I always find them the more interesting rides - for me riding on the flat can be energy-sapping and soul-destroying.

Hopefully that means this ride is perfect for me!

Why do people keep mentioning LEL?!? _I'M NOT DOING IT!!!_

Probably.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's a bit more climbing, but you have close to twice the time.
> 
> You might find this fun. Move the slider to the top, then press the play button and watch lots of riders go round from last year.
> 
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...ZC3plmQvU5JkL//6ZC5IJmgvh0JsL1gCADQtfEw7kl3MQ



Actually that was quite fun, everyone home by 10h 30m - interesting to see the last 2 riders "slowing up" on the homeward stretch.


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> ^^^^^This. You can drop your pace by 33% and still be comfortable. So you did it last year at just over 23kph and you only need to maintain 15kph. Just do it.



I'm probably making a bigger deal out of this than it needs to be, TBF.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Why do people keep mentioning LEL?!? _I'M NOT DOING IT!!!_
> 
> Probably.



They're waiting for you Bertie...


Spoiler


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I'm no climber, but I always find them the more interesting rides - for me riding on the flat can be energy-sapping and soul-destroying.
> .



Very true, the hills in North Yorkshire make it the glorious place to cycle which it is, but they also spoil it for me.

Equally, I did a ride to the south of York, about as flat as you will find anywhere in the country.

Good to start with, but it quickly became boring and I found myself wishing for a few (easy) climbs to put some interest into the ride and landscape.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I'm probably making a bigger deal out of this than it needs to be, TBF.




You are.
Its simple.
At start.. drink tea and eat bikkits and talk to people.
Do ride. Ride with or without others.
Eat & drink more stuff during ride
Finish ride and eat and drink more stuff.
Job's a goodn'


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> They're waiting for you Bertie...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They on Wiggle??


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You are.
> Its simple.
> At start.. drink tea and eat bikkits and talk to people.
> Do ride. Ride with or without others.
> ...



I'll tell them you sent me...


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Why do people keep mentioning LEL?!? _I'M NOT DOING IT!!!_


You'll actually find it harder than most. Edinburgh is the most blah stop. It's soooo far already, and there is sooooo far to go. The stop is in an anonymous southern suburb. It's the long dark tea time of the soul. I know I helped one rider make his decision to DNF and head off to Edinburgh station, and I saw a few more drop out there. With the siren song of your house, and your bed and your shower calling, it will be hard to head turn south and cycle away from them.

(I dropped out halfway back when I found out the next control was about to close and I was an hour away)



Fubar said:


> They on Wiggle??


Everything is on wiggle

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-sd6...|pcrid|67090787702|pkw||pmt||prd|5360461356uk


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You'll actually find it harder than most. Edinburgh is the most blah stop. It's soooo far already, and there is sooooo far to go. The stop is in an anonymous southern suburb. It's the long dark tea time of the soul. I know I helped one rider make his decision to DNF and head off to Edinburgh station, and I saw a few more drop out there. With the siren song of your house, and your bed and your shower calling, it will be hard to head turn south and cycle away from them.
> 
> (I dropped out halfway back when I found out the next control was about to close and I was an hour away)



*I'M NOT DOING IT!!!*



jefmcg said:


> Everything is on wiggle
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-sd66-spd-sandals/?lang=en&curr=GBP&dest=1&sku=5360461356&ci_src=18615224&ci_sku=5360461356uk&utm_source=google&utm_term&utm_campaign&utm_medium=base&utm_content=sJxVGglNO_dc|pcrid|67090787702|pkw||pmt||prd|5360461356uk



I'm sure @Telemark has a pair of them...


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> *I'M NOT DOING IT!!!*


Some fearless, intrepid, glorious, all encompassing leader you are!
Given what you said to me on le tour this would be a great motivator, giving you something to aim for and forcing you to push yourself.

(Don't worry folks, I know @Fubar pretty well, he'll take my meanness in his stride)

I'll just leave this here and remind you about it on 16th September... http://londonedinburghlondon.com/


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Some fearless, intrepid, glorious, all encompassing leader you are!
> Given what you said to me on le tour this would be a great motivator, giving you something to aim for and forcing you to push yourself.
> 
> (Don't worry folks, I know @Fubar pretty well, he'll take my meanness in his stride)
> ...



What goes on tour, stays on tour - Ya big grass!


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I'll just leave this here and remind you about it on 16th September... http://londonedinburghlondon.com/



Must not click, must not click, must not click...


100 quid!?! Aw, pants min!


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Aug 2015)

I've been toying with the idea of doing this one, but it looks a bit too hilly and I've not been getting many miles in lately. Maybe next year!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> 100 quid!?! Aw, pants min!


They want 100 pounds to push you? 
Take it easy oh all encompassing leader, middle age is a time to relax


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You'll actually find it harder than most. Edinburgh is the most blah stop. It's soooo far already, and there is sooooo far to go. The stop is in an anonymous southern suburb. It's the long dark tea time of the soul. I know I helped one rider make his decision to DNF and head off to Edinburgh station, and I saw a few more drop out there. With the siren song of your house, and your bed and your shower calling, it will be hard to head turn south and cycle away from them.
> 
> (I dropped out halfway back when I found out the next control was about to close and I was an hour away)
> 
> ...



Serious question: how do you feel now, having dropped out after such an incredible effort?

Regrets, or never doing it again?

(Still not doing it)


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> I've been toying with the idea of doing this one, but it looks a* bit too hilly* and I've not been getting many miles in lately. Maybe next year!



Don't say that!!


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> They want 100 pounds to push you?
> Take it easy oh all encompassing leader, middle age is a time to relax



Why you cheeky... Bloody kids!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Why you cheeky... Bloody kids!


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Aug 2015)

While I'm thinking about it, can anyone tell me how it compares to either the Deeside Loop or Fyne Cowal audaxes, in terms of hilliness?


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> (Still not doing it)


Lies!

Tell you what, Furby. I'll do it if you will.  (I'm deadly serious. I really wanted to do LEL2013 but was nowhere near in good enough condition.)


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Lies!
> 
> Tell you what, Furby. I'll do it if you will.  (I'm deadly serious. I really wanted to do LEL2013 but was nowhere near in good enough condition.)


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


>


Is that meant to represent you reading the turn-by-turn route instructions after getting lost in darkest Englandshire at 3am?


----------



## Fubar (26 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Is that meant to represent you reading the turn-by-turn route instructions after getting lost in darkest Englandshire at 3am?


----------



## mcshroom (26 Aug 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> While I'm thinking about it, can anyone tell me how it compares to either the Deeside Loop or Fyne Cowal audaxes, in terms of hilliness?


Deeside Loop gets 2 AAA points, the Erit Lass gets 3 AAA points.

Overall climb looks surprisingly similar on RwGPS though: -
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/1297034
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1620366

I won't be riding as we have a new priest at church, and I disappear for three weekends after this to go touring round the highlands, so really should turn up and lead the choir


----------



## phantasmagoriana (26 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the links @mcshroom - just cross-checked against my GPX files and it looks as though it's hillier than the Deeside Loop but less hilly than the Fyne Cowal (which didn't get a single AAA point ). I'll probably be doing your Carlisle-Newcastle ride on the Friday before though, so might not be a good idea to attempt a hard audax on the Sunday...


----------



## jefmcg (26 Aug 2015)

@phantasmagoriana if you are looking for something localish with less climbing ...
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-650/
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-24/
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-107/

(all out of Galashiels)


----------



## amir (27 Aug 2015)

This is a great route. Best to avoid the ford (walk over the bridge) here https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.8590346,-2.9050934,305m/data=!3m1!1e3

The second leg from North Berwick to Heriot is a bit complicated navigationally but it is early enough that there's sure to be riders around - plus you don't have to follow the given route - just pass by the controls. It is pretty hilly (as are all rides by this organiser) but that's good innit? The hill after Duns is hard, as is the one after that and then the one after that but then it's all down hill

Main advantage of audax over sportives is cafes. Make sure you know where they are and enjoy them.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> @phantasmagoriana if you are looking for something localish with less climbing ...
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-650/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-24/
> ...


Lucy organises good events too. I'm hoping to be riding the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. I'm starting to consider doing a RRtY next season as a start for LEL prep


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Lucy organises good events too. I'm hoping to be riding the Long Dark Teatime of the Soul. I'm starting to consider doing a *RRtY *next season as a start for LEL prep



???


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> ???


Careful Furby. He's unleashing acronyms and weird audaxy terms in an attempt to dazzle you. Soon you'll be working out how many AAA points you need to qualify for PBP and it's only a short hop from there to sandals, real ale, libertarian blogs and talking about the relative merits of hub gearing.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Careful Furby. He's unleashing acronyms and audaxy weirdness in an attempt to dazzle you. Soon you'll be working out how many AAA points you need to qualify for PBP and it's only a short hop from there to sandals, real ale and libertarian blogs and talking about the benefits of hub gearing.



All I said was "I've entered my first Audax - now what???" - 9 pages later I've indepth knowledge of AAA ratings, I puzzle over @mcshroom and his acronyms, I have 4 tabs open on my pc with names like Ride of the Valkyries and Long Dark Teatime of the Soul (which has colleagues looking _very _curiously at me...), I have my next 2 years cycling planned _FOR ME _and my attire picked out in advance!!!

WTF kind of messed up world have I got myself into?!?!?


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> All I said was "I've entered my first Audax - now what???" - 9 pages later I've indepth knowledge of AAA ratings, I puzzle over @mcshroom and his acronyms, I have 4 tabs open on my pc with names like Ride of the Valkyries and Long Dark Teatime of the Soul (which has colleagues looking _very _curiously at me...), I have my next 2 years cycling planned _FOR ME _and my attire picked out in advance!!!
> 
> WTF kind of messed up world have I got myself into?!?!?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Serious question: how do you feel now, having dropped out after such an incredible effort?
> 
> Regrets, or never doing it again?
> 
> (Still not doing it)


Honestly? Pleased as punch. Finishing would have been better, obviously, but I couldn't imagine being prouder of what I achieved. Even dropping out (which I did twice!) is a treasured memory. The weird (sadly brief) friendships I made, like the poor French Ambulance driver who could speak no English, and got a rendition of my school hymn "Coeur de Jesus"; the bunch of Germans (one of whom was Japanese) I rode with on an off for two days. The wonderful Taiwanese woman, whom I nearly became good friends with but sullied it by abandoning her. Yeah, that one still hurts. She was slower on the road, I needed more sleep. So we held each other up. Unfortunately by the time I bit the bullet and said we should separate, it was too late for both of us.

Yup, I want to do it again, but finish. I couldn't qualify for PBP this year. I was ok with that, because I knew if I couldn't do a 600 in the time, I wouldn't finish. So LEL, I guess. The Australian variants look way too hard for me to attempt.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


>




On my pc your link states thus: *The proxy server is refusing connections*

Which considering my question, is wholly appropriate.


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> On my pc your link states thus: *The proxy server is refusing connections*
> 
> Which considering my question, is wholly appropriate.


Typical, the NHS block youtube but not cyclechat


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Typical, the NHS block youtube but not cyclechat



Shhh...


----------



## iandg (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Typical, the NHS block youtube but not cyclechat



NHS blocking youtube? How do the doctors do their complicated procedures if they can't follow a 'how to' video?


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> On my pc your link states thus: *The proxy server is refusing connections*
> 
> Which considering my question, is wholly appropriate.


This expresses the same idea, without youtube.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Honestly. Pleased as punch. Finishing would have been better, obviously, but I couldn't imagine being prouder of what I achieved. Even dropping out (which I did twice!) is a treasured memory. The weird (sadly brief) friendships I made, like the poor French Ambulance driver who could speak no English, and got a rendition of my school hymn "Coeur de Jesus"; the bunch of Germans (one of whom was Japanese) I rode with on an off for two days. The wonderful Taiwanese woman, whom I nearly became good friends with but sullied it by abandoning her. Yeah, that one still hurts. She was slower on the road, I needed more sleep. So we held each other up. Unfortunately by the time I bit the bullet and said we should separate, it was too late for both of us.
> 
> Yup, I want to do it again, but finish. I couldn't qualify for PBP this year. I was ok with that, because I knew if I couldn't do a 600 in the time, I wouldn't finish. So LEL, I guess. The Australian variants look way too hard for me to attempt.



I've being trying to formulate an answer in my head but the truth is there isn't one - it's your experience, thank you for sharing it. At the moment I can't imagine how I would go about a 400/600k ride, never mind 1400?k.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> @phantasmagoriana if you are looking for something localish with less climbing ...
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-650/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-24/
> ...



These links however have given me a thought - do I enter the 150k Dick McT's ride the week before, as a "warm up" to the Erit Lass? Would mean an early start but traffic should be light on a Sunday am.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

wicker man said:


> NHS blocking youtube? How do the doctors do their complicated procedures if they can't follow a 'how to' video?



Haynes Manual.


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> ???


RRtY = Randonee Round the Year - a 200km (or further) audax every month for a year.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> RRtY = Randonee Round the Year - a 200km (or further) audax every month for a year.



200k. Every Month. For A Year.

Oh FFS...


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> 200k. Every Month. For A Year.
> 
> Oh FFS...


I concur. After this year I'm never riding a ton ever again...


----------



## iandg (27 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> RRtY = Randonee Round the Year - a 200km (or further) audax every month for a year.



I have done 1/12 of a RRTY


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Quick Question: What's a Fingerpost?!?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2015)

One of these?


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> One of these?



Ah, I would never have known!! (you audaxers and your evil ways...)

I AM NOW LAMINATING A ROUTE SHEET - WHATEVER HAS BECOME OF ME?!?


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2015)

Well, you've gone and got me planning my next one now.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Ah, I would never have known!! (you audaxers and your evil ways...)



Is that some weird Ecosse Audax thing. I've never heard of it, or noticed it in a route sheet.



Fubar said:


> I AM NOW LAMINATING A ROUTE SHEET - WHATEVER HAS BECOME OF ME?!?



Have you got the 2015 one, or are you laminating last year's?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Aug 2015)

It's not an audax thing. That's just the name for that sort of signpost.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> @phantasmagoriana if you are looking for something localish with less climbing ...
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-650/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-635/
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-24/
> ...



Sadly Galashiels is nigh on impossible to get to at audax o'clock on public transport - a shame, because it seems to be the audax capital of Scotland.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I've being trying to formulate an answer in my head but the truth is there isn't one - it's your experience, thank you for sharing it. At the moment I can't imagine how I would go about a 400/600k ride, never mind 1400?k.


This just popped up in my fb feed






It's from PBP. Notice the peculiar contraption on the front rider. 

On LEL I experienced numbness in hands and feet for a couple of weeks after the ride (a surgeon on the ride had to take a week or two off work) and I retained 5 litres or more of water - fingers like sausages, and no visible knees or ankles. But I didn't get, nor see anyone with Shermer's neck, where you neck muscles fail suddenly, and can no longer hold up your head. It's not permanent, but you need to find some way to hold your head up if you want to finish your ride.

(apologies for those who are trying to get @Fubar to ride)


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Quick Question: What's a Fingerpost?!?


TFTC TNLN


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> TFTC TNLN


<spit> geocaching? Really?</spit>

There is one more abbreviation you need if you are being absorbed in the Audax hive mind.

SR - super randonnear. That's someone who's ridden a 200, 300, 400 and 600km in the same season.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> This just popped up in my fb feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeek.

I have no direct experience of recovering from such a long ride, but I did speak to a few riders/fellow volunteers at the Barnard Castle control.

Consensus was LEL is not something you recover from by having an afternoon nap on the sofa.

I was given the impression it takes a lot of riders anything up to a few weeks before they feel truly back to normal.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, you've gone and got me planning my next one now.



MHAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAAAAAAW!!!


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Is that some weird Ecosse Audax thing. I've never heard of it, or noticed it in a route sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got the 2015 one, or are you laminating last year's?



Last years' but it's for a possible experiment this weekend.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> This just popped up in my fb feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> TFTC TNLN



Now you're just taking the p1ss...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Last years' but it's for a possible experiment this weekend.


I am greatly enjoying this thread: would like to do an Audax too, eventually


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Eeek.
> 
> I have no direct experience of recovering from such a long ride, but I did speak to a few riders/fellow volunteers at the Barnard Castle control.
> 
> ...



Sounds _SMASHING_! Where do I sign up?!?


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am greatly enjoying this thread: would like to do an Audax too, eventually



Calling @Edwardoka - Pat wants to do LEL!!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2015)

Flippin' 'eck.. this thread is longer then any Audax I've done.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Flippin' 'eck.. this thread is longer then any Audax I've done.



I think Audax is overrated TBH...


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I was given the impression it takes a lot of riders anything up to a few weeks before they feel truly back to normal.


@vickster how long before I stopped complaining my feet felt weird?

I was back to full capability in a week or two. But it was 2 months before I started cycle commuting again, and I'm not sure how long before I felt normal.

(this is only for rides much over 1000km. I've recovered quickly from 600's)


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Flippin' 'eck.. this thread is longer then any Audax I've done.


I'm slow. Not even close to my longest audax.

(finished my 400 with about 15 minutes to spare, for example)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Calling @Edwardoka - Pat wants to do LEL!!


Ermm, no 
Have looked into 100km, but they are all so far away from me.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Flippin' 'eck.. this thread is longer then any Audax I've done.



@Fubar is on a bonus from @Shaun for driving traffic to a quiet area of the forum.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ermm, no
> Have looked into 100km, but they are all so far away from me.



Kirkintilloch:

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-438/


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ermm, no
> Have looked into 100km, but they are all so far away from me.



Oops! Just noticed its cancelled - one for next year though!


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> @Fubar is on a bonus from @Shaun for driving traffic to a quiet area of the forum.



...And not a cross word between us...


----------



## DaveReading (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Quick Question: What's a Fingerpost?!?



Here's a proper one:


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

DaveReading said:


> Here's a proper one:



Nice - I'd actually go "aha!" Out loud if I saw that!


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Flippin' 'eck.. this thread is longer then any Audax I've done.



Ach we're not even Trending - plenty life in it yet!


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> ...And not a cross word between us...



Give it time, give it time...


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Give it time, give it time...


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> <spit> geocaching? Really?</spit>
> 
> There is one more abbreviation you need if you are being absorbed in the Audax hive mind.
> 
> SR - super randonnear. That's someone who's ridden a 200, 300, 400 and 600km in the same season.



Don't forget FWC...


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Don't forget FWC...


Yeah, well I'd have to remember it first.

I just put FWC into google, and got "Federation of Window Cleaners" 

Added _audax_ to the search and got Fixed Wheel Challenges. I'll leave it to others to elucidate.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> MHAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAW HAAAAAAW!!!


Done. 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-885


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Done.
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-885



Love it:
*Friday night accomodation available at the community centre on a 'no mod cons' basis and Strictly By Appointment.*


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Love it:
> *Friday night accomodation available at the community centre on a 'no mod cons' basis and Strictly By Appointment.*


Don't be judgemental. I've slept in the community centre, and then dragged my sorry arse to the New Forest and back in time.

Edit: Plus Paul is a brilliant organiser. He drove me home when it became clear I didn't know how to get back on my bike after 300km.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Last years' but it's for a possible experiment this weekend.


woo! you are in deep. Practice ride on the actual route?

You are sooooo signing up to LEL in 2 weeks time! Sorry, but you are already part of the audax hive mind.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Love it:
> *Friday night accomodation available at the community centre on a 'no mod cons' basis and Strictly By Appointment.*


I'll be driving to the start. I'm not in that deep yet.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Don't be judgemental. I've slept in the community centre, and then dragged my sorry arse to the New Forest and back in time.
> 
> Edit: Plus Paul is a brilliant organiser. He drove me home when it became clear I didn't know how to get back on my bike after 300km.



Not in the slightest - I loved the "matter of fact" nature of the comment.


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> woo! you are in deep. Practice ride on the actual route?
> 
> You are sooooo signing up to LEL in 2 weeks time! Sorry, but you are already part of the audax hive mind.



_POSSIBLE_ practice ride on _PART_ of the route... Maybe...

Not even listening, la la la la la la...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> practice ride on _PART_ of the route...


Like @flyingfifi and I did before the tour?


----------



## Fubar (27 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Like @flyingfifi and I did before the tour?



No. What you did was... Insane.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> _POSSIBLE_ practice ride on _PART_ of the route... Maybe...
> 
> Not even listening, la la la la la la...


Plastic bags for overshoes and recce'ing nice comfortable bus shelters


----------



## Fubar (28 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Plastic bags for overshoes and recce'ing nice comfortable bus shelters



After the nocturnal activities of Maddie last night a bus shelter sounds really inviting at present...


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2015)

WELL, that was interesting! (with apologies in advance to @ianrauk for continuing to kick the erse out of this...)

Decided to do a sort-of prep ride from home covering the start out to North Berwick and then the end back to Mussleburgh - here is the ride stats. It was actually around 150k, I stopped to stretch and pressed stop on the Garmin, then forgot to restart! 

How do I feel? Well the first 60k-odd was pancake flat so I made really good time out to North Berwick, start throwing in some hills and that soon slowed me up. I need to get my pacing right as I started easy, got on a nice bit of road and started making good time but wasn't leaving anything in my legs for later.

I felt a bit sick near the end but that might be due to a) the heat and b) the bottle of Diet Coke, Wispa and Feast that I demolished back at Mussleburgh - so I need to get my eating and drinking right.

I DIDN'T get cramp which I was pleased with, though I think if I'd pushed it I would have. I _think _I got lost from the route so will need to check that - I fixated on getting to Gifford after Haddington without reading the instructions, though it may not be a huge issue.

At the end of the ride I couldn't imagine doing another 10k never mind another 50, and I had a bit of a wobble at 100k thinking "this is only halfway!!!" so nothing is guaranteed - but I'm hoping the adrenalene and maybe some company on the day will get me through.


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2015)

Well done!!!

You've figured out for yourself what some of the major hazards are: you have to pace yourself over the whole 100 miles, not the first bit. Yes you want to get fitter but to me in the 100 mile arena, that comes from doing the same ride again and saying "Ok am I quicker at this point than I was last time" not by going flat out from the off. Also find food that works for you. What works for me will almost certainly not work for you but at least now you've figured out that diet coke mixed with a feast and a wispa may not be right.

Oh and for me, cramp comes a few hours after I finish. Bon chance.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2015)

Well done @Fubar , how was the Audax experience for you. The organisation, the route, other riders? Will you be Audaxing again?


----------



## martint235 (30 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Well done @Fubar , how was the Audax experience for you. The organisation, the route, other riders? Will you be Audaxing again?


Ermmm I think this was his training for the training for the Audax ride.......


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2015)

martint235 said:


> Ermmm I think this was his training for the training for the Audax ride.......




Aha.. teach me not to read threads properly.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Aug 2015)

@Fubar well done! You did sort of half the audax. Now, do sort of the other half, then on the day all will be easier, knowing where you're going and the terrain.
I think the second time you do a hard route it's always easier.
I like your idea of audax training


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Glad your recce went well  It was a glorious day out there.
I'm busy on the day of the Audax so I rode it backwards today - it's also a permanent event, The Saltire. (What does Saltire spelt backwards say? )
https://www.strava.com/activities/381339798


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Aha.. teach me not to read threads properly.



Yeah, it was a solo scout of the start/end, with the ride to/from home as the extra.


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Fubar well done! You did sort of half the audax. Now, do sort of the other half, then on the day all will be easier, knowing where you're going and the terrain.
> I think the second time you do a hard route it's always easier.
> I like your idea of audax training



_Slightly_ more than half


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

edindave said:


> Glad your recce went well  It was a glorious day out there.
> I'm busy on the day of the Audax so I rode it backwards today - it's also a permanent event, The Saltire. (What does Saltire spelt backwards say? )
> https://www.strava.com/activities/381339798



I thought that might be the case - I did wonder where the name came from! Doesn't seem right to say "I've entered the Erit Lass"


----------



## andytheflyer (31 Aug 2015)

Long rides.....After the first 30 minutes, eat, drink. Repeat at regular intervals until you check in at the finish. Even if you don't feel like it your body will, so, eat, drink, repeat.


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> I thought that might be the case - I did wonder where the name came from! Doesn't seem right to say "I've entered the Erit Lass"


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Training? Audax Training? Has no one pointed out that this is considered to be ungentlemanly behaviour?


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

edindave said:


> Training? Audax Training? Has no one pointed out that this is considered to be ungentlemanly behaviour?



_SCOUTING THE ROUTE_, *NOT *training - not me, not here, no sirree...


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Long rides.....After the first 30 minutes, eat, drink. Repeat at regular intervals until you check in at the finish. Even if you don't feel like it your body will, so, eat, drink, repeat.



Yes, I think I need that sellotaped to my head...


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> _SCOUTING THE ROUTE_, *NOT *training - not me, not here, no sirree...



There is no route. Only controls. How you navigate between them is entirely optional!


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

edindave said:


> There is no route. Only controls. How you navigate between them is entirely optional!



So, by car is ok...?


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> So, by car is ok...?


  

You're only cheating yourself.  Why not just drive the whole way and leave the bike at home ? 

I'm not sure you've quite got the hand of Audax yet …


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> So, by car is ok...?



A car is a vehicle, not a navigation device. Well, actually, the Google car probably is come to think of it.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2015)

edindave said:


> Training? Audax Training? Has no one pointed out that this is considered to be ungentlemanly behaviour?


Training for LEL, clearly

In before:


Spoiler






Fubar said:


> _You think yer funny but yer no_








Fubar said:


> So, by car is ok...?


You are Vincenzo Nibali AICMFP


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You're only cheating yourself.  Why not just drive the whole way and leave the bike at home ?
> 
> I'm not sure you've quite got the hand of Audax yet …



Ach I'm only messin' Grandpops, as if I'd even _consider _cheating...


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Training for LEL, clearly
> 
> In before:
> 
> You are Vincenzo Nibali AICMFP



After yesterday ye can shove LEL where the sun don't shine! I actually don't think I've ever felt so wiped out the day after a ride as I do today...

I'm probably about the same height as Vincenzo - that's round about where the similarity ends (and I've no idea what AICMFP stands for, and have no inclination to find out)


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> After yesterday ye can shove LEL where the sun don't shine! I actually don't think I've ever felt so wiped out the day after a ride as I do today...
> 
> I'm probably about the same height as Vincenzo - that's round about where the similarity ends (and I've no idea what AICMFP stands for, and have no inclination to find out)



... nor are we inclined to find out if you're nibbly.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Ach I'm only messin' Grandpops, …


errr - is that meant to be _me_ ?


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> errr - is that meant to be _me_ ?



I think it is. The last control is in Switzerland. Dignita-something . We can plot a route if you like.


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> errr - is that meant to be _me_ ?



OF _COURSE_ NOT! How could you think that?

  

(Am I about to be Modded?!?)


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

edindave said:


> I think it is. The last control is in Switzerland. Dignita-something . We can plot a route if you like.



And it saves on the return flight!

(I'll get me coat...)


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> And it saves on the return flight!
> 
> (I'll get me coat...)



And conveniently horizontal.


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Mr @Scoosh Sir I am only messing and have nothing but respect for you - I wouldn't be even contemplating Audaxing without your many tales and never-ending encouragement.


----------



## edindave (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Mr @Scoosh Sir I am only messing and have nothing but respect for you - I wouldn't be even contemplating Audaxing without your many tales and never-ending encouragement.



Yes, I too blame @Scoosh for getting me into them in the first place. My lawyers are on the case.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Mr @Scoosh Sir I am only messing and have nothing but respect for you - I wouldn't be even contemplating Audaxing without your many tales and never-ending encouragement.


W-a-a-a-y too late …


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

@edindave do you ride with a saddlebag or shove everything in your back pockets, like I tried to do yesterday?


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2015)

Scoosh said:


> W-a-a-a-y too late …


Moderator! Moderator! Moderator!


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Moderator! Moderator! Moderator!



Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


Away with your 1980s movie references!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Aug 2015)

Fubar said:


> @edindave do you ride with a saddlebag or shove everything in your back pockets, like I tried to do yesterday?


If audaxers have beards, sandals, paper maps, surely a back top pannier is allowed?


----------



## Fubar (1 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If audaxers have beards, sandals, paper maps, surely a back top pannier is allowed?



I'm not sure they ALL have beards ans sandals...

I'm trying to weigh up what I need to carry with what storage I need.


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> @edindave do you ride with a saddlebag or shove everything in your back pockets, like I tried to do yesterday?


For a 200km Audax you shouildn't need more than a small saddlepack with some snacks etc in your pockets.

When you do LEL, you'll need a larger saddlebag but don't make the mistake I did in 2013 of trying to carry everything with me. Bag drops are the for a reason.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2015)

Quick audax question that doesn't deserve a thread of its own. I take it no one will grumble if I were to ride part of the way with a friend who isn't doing the event.

I can't see why anyone should - private excursion on open roads and all that (provided he doesn't eat any free food at controls) but I thought I'd check.




martint235 said:


> When you do LEL...


----------



## martint235 (1 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Quick audax question that doesn't deserve a thread of its own. I take it no one will grumble if I were to ride part of the way with a friend who isn't doing the event.
> 
> I can't see why anyone should - private excursion on open roads and all that (provided he doesn't eat any free food at controls) but I thought I'd check.


I wouldn't see an issue with it so long as they don't take advantage of any freebies (and to be fair although you get some, there isn't usually a lot). As you say they are just keeping you company on an open road.


----------



## Fubar (1 Sep 2015)

martint235 said:


> When you do LEL


----------



## jefmcg (2 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


>


You can stop this now, you aren't fooling anyone 



Fubar said:


> Just finished reading your blog, loved it! Well done for helping each other, quite emotional stuff I'm sure.



Yup, he's reading blogs about PBP. 

@Fubar, is your credit card ready for your £100 pre-booking fee?


----------



## Fubar (2 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You can stop this now, you aren't fooling anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_READING_ a blog is a long way from _CYCLING_ 1400k, or whatever it is. I've read Mark Beaumont's books (and met him, did I mention? ), doesn't mean I'm off round the world, cycling the Americas or the length of Africa.

Let me try a 200k before you get me signing up for the mental stuff. Or looking at bikes. Or scouring for saddle bags. And handlebar bags.


----------



## edindave (2 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> @edindave do you ride with a saddlebag or shove everything in your back pockets, like I tried to do yesterday?



I have a Carradice. Amongst other things, I had a spare chain  and a spare tyre .


----------



## Fubar (2 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> I have a Carradice. Amongst other things, I had a spare chain  and a spare tyre .



You just took extra stuff to justify the saddlebag, didn't you?!?


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> You can stop this now, you aren't fooling anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IF I was doing LEL (not saying I am) I think I'd need to match the qualifying for PBP to be convinced I could do it - not sure about RRTY though... 

...I'm really not...


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2015)

RRTY? Well, the 100k a month challenge which you are currently taking by storm could be construed as a "populaire round the year". From there it's a mere 60k step to the imperial ton a month challenge, and that in turn is only 40k off RRTY. So you're nearly there


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2015)

@Fubar - having done PBP this year for the first time and not been above 300k until April this year I'd suggest that anyone looking to do LEL/PBP at least do a 400 and preferably a 600 the year before. It's been a steep learning curve.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Sep 2015)

It is indeed.

For your 200 though, it's just a long day ride so treat it as such. If it's going to rain then you may need a little more luggage space for a coat, but otherwise just standard puncture & mechanical mending kit, a bit of food, a couple bidons, a pen for signing your card and a copy of the route should see you through 

I'd also take a tyre boot and a few cable ties


----------



## PMarkey (3 Sep 2015)

You may as well start as you mean to go on and train with everything you intend to carry on LEL to be honest ,it will make things a lot easier later on  

Paul


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> RRTY? Well, the 100k a month challenge which you are currently taking by storm could be construed as a "populaire round the year". From there it's a mere 60k step to the imperial ton a month challenge, and that in turn is only 40k off RRTY. So you're nearly there



Loving the optimism!


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> @Fubar - having done PBP this year for the first time and not been above 300k until April this year I'd suggest that anyone looking to do LEL/PBP at least do a 400 and preferably a 600 the year before. It's been a steep learning curve.



Yup that was my thinking - is PBP qualifying a 100, 200, 400 & 600? If it were me that's what I'd aim to do next year if I were thinking of LEL in 2017...




...which I'm not.


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> It is indeed.
> 
> For your 200 though, it's just a long day ride so treat it as such. If it's going to rain then you may need a little more luggage space for a coat, but otherwise just standard puncture & mechanical mending kit, a bit of food, a couple bidons, a pen for signing your card and a copy of the route should see you through
> 
> I'd also take a tyre boot and a few cable ties



I found the 150 I did last Sunday there was a touch too much in my back pockets, but I didn't have anywhere else to store it. Could have done with taking some extra tablets for refilling bidons as well.


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

PMarkey said:


> You may as well start as you mean to go on and train with everything you intend to carry on LEL to be honest ,it will make things a lot easier later on
> 
> Paul



Like the guy I know who cycles through the winter with panniers full of weights??


----------



## Simpleton (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yup that was my thinking - is PBP qualifying a 100, 200, 400 & 600? If it were me that's what I'd aim to do next year if I were thinking of LEL in 2017...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close, it's a 200, 300, 400 and 600k ride in the same season.


----------



## mcshroom (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yup that was my thinking - is PBP qualifying a 100, 200, 400 & 600? If it were me that's what I'd aim to do next year if I were thinking of LEL in 2017...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200, 300, 400, 600


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> 200, 300, 400, 600



Oh well then, I didn't realise it was the EASY option...


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Like the guy I know who cycles through the winter with panniers full of weights??


 
Brian Robinson (TDF stage winner) who is in my club used to train like that up Holme Moss. Apparently he'd have a rucksack of bricks in the winter.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> there was a touch too much in my back pockets, but I didn't have anywhere else to store it.



Go on, you know you want one.

http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=category&url=original-saddlebags


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yup that was my thinking - is PBP qualifying a 200, 300, 400 & 600? If it were me that's what I'd aim to do next year if I were thinking of LEL in 2017...


(I've corrected the distances, as discussed above)

That's not mimicking PBP; the PBP qualifiers are in the months leading up to the ride, so you would need to ride those distances in the first half of 2017. As LEL sold out in less than 24 hours last time, I really suspect it is going to sold out before the end of this month.

let's see, so if you want to copy PBP and complete your qualifiers before registering, you have 2 weeks to do them in.

Off you go! You don't have time to dawdle.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> I found the 150 I did last Sunday there was a touch too much in my back pockets, but I didn't have anywhere else to store it. Could have done with taking some extra tablets for refilling bidons as well.


I'd look like a hunchback if i put all this in my back pocket 



jefmcg said:


> Hmm, lets see what I take on a 600km audax.
> 
> 
> Clothes
> ...


----------



## mcshroom (3 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> (I've corrected the distances, as discussed above)
> 
> That's not mimicking PBP; the PBP qualifiers are in the months leading up to the ride, so you would need to ride those distances in the first half of 2017. As LEL sold out in less than 24 hours last time, I really suspect it is going to sold out before the end of this month.
> 
> ...



There's going to be reserved places for Audax UK members opening before the rush, and I think the £100 for claiming a place bit is limited in numbers too. LEL will probably sell out quickly in 2017, but not until the main entries open in 2017.

It's covered over on the other place here: -
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91988.0


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> There's going to be reserved places for Audax UK members opening before the rush, and I think the £100 for claiming a place bit is limited in numbers too. LEL will probably sell out quickly in 2017, but not until the main entries open in 2017.
> 
> It's covered over on the other place here: -
> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91988.0


I can't see any mention of the pre-reg £100 thing there. Oh, well. All will be revealed in a few days.

.... i didn't click "post reply" and now this has appeared.

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92921.new#new



> The new London Edinburgh London website launches on 8 September athttp://londonedinburghlondon.com. A week later, on 15 September, we are making 270 places available at London Edinburgh London 2017 in return for a £100 deposit.
> 
> If you have a guaranteed place already, or you were an Audax UK member on 25 March 2015, you do not need to buy one of these deposits. You'll get a couple of weeks before entries open to the public in 2017 to bag your place, meaning you'll definitely get an entry if you want to ride.


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> There's going to be reserved places for Audax UK members opening before the rush, and I think the £100 for claiming a place bit is limited in numbers too. LEL will probably sell out quickly in 2017, but not until the main entries open in 2017.
> 
> It's covered over on the other place here: -
> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91988.0



Not sure I'm any wiser after reading that thread...


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Go on, you know you want one.
> 
> http://www.carradice.co.uk/index.php?page_id=category&url=original-saddlebags



Nope. Bought something else...


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> (I've corrected the distances, as discussed above)
> 
> That's not mimicking PBP; the PBP qualifiers are in the months leading up to the ride, so you would need to ride those distances in the first half of 2017. As LEL sold out in less than 24 hours last time, I really suspect it is going to sold out before the end of this month.
> 
> ...



You're taking the p1ss out of the new kid, aren't you?!?


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'd look like a hunchback if i put all this in my back pocket



That's a lot of kit for a 200.


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

What lights do people use?


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2015)

I've 2 x Smart Lunar 25's on the front plus I used a Hope Vision 1 for downhill / really dark sections on the 400/600/PBP. Also I had a head torch for instructions and checking things on the go.

The rear I had 2 x Smart rear lights.

That way on both front & rear there was a back-up light just in case something stopped working.


----------



## Fubar (3 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I can't see any mention of the pre-reg £100 thing there. Oh, well. All will be revealed in a few days.
> 
> .... i didn't click "post reply" and now this has appeared.
> 
> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92921.new#new



Sooo, Audax UK members will get the option to enter in 2017 - is that right?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> That's a lot of kit for a 200.


It's for a 600. For a 200, I'd have whatever clothes necessary for the start wearing as layers. I'd pack a rain jacket but nothing else. But I'd still need a way to carry layers in the middle of the day, so need room for that. Don't rule out tying a t-shirt or even leggings around your waist. I wouldn't bring emergency bivvy bag with me on a ride shorter than 400km. 

Maybe skip the second tube. I've never had 2 punctures on an audax (of any length), but 2 and an emergency patch kit doesn't seem like overkill. I had no punctures on LEL, but one rider had puncture after puncture. I even gave him 2 of my spare tubes, that I no longer needed because I hadn't had a puncture.

Backup phone only for long rides. Honestly, it's mostly because I'd hate to be doing a 600 and have my phone (aka my GPS) fail. Strava or it didn't happen.

Back up battery and 2 usb cables essential. Because "Strava or it didn't happen"

Food - at least something. If you are losing energy quickly you want something to eat, no matter how little you feel about it. You don't need much for a ride like yours - there's 50km without shops, so they are putting in a food stop, so you get the vapours, you poor dears.

Route sheets can take quite a bit of space. I crop them usually to A6 size (approx), so I can usually throw away a sheet at each control.

I'd take a little less if iI had less space, but nothing weighs that much - the bag is the big weight - so it doesn't seem like over kill.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Sooo, Audax UK members will get the option to enter in 2017 - is that right?


If you were an member in March this year, then you can wait to 2017 as they are holding places for audaxes members (yay me, I let my membership lapse but rejoined in January). If you haven't you can pay £100 in 2 weeks if you are one of the first 270 to try, and have a guaranteed place. 

If not, wait until the entries officially open in 2017. Last time it sold out in less than 24 hours, but it wasn't like rolling stones tickets - if you went to buy them promptly, you'd get in. Next time is going to be worse - it was such a good ride, and people like me are going on about it - but I still think if you set your alarm and sign on straight away you'll be fine.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> The rear I had 2 x Smart rear lights.


Yup, they are good lights. You don't want the brightest tail lights, you don't need them in the country side and they can blind other riders in a peloton. I messed up and only had a smart R2, and that was too bright to ride with the group I'd been with since mid afternoon. Now I've got a cheaper smart light as well, and I think that would be fine for groups.


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> I've 2 x Smart Lunar 25's on the front plus I used a Hope Vision 1 for downhill / really dark sections on the 400/600/PBP. Also I had a head torch for instructions and checking things on the go.
> 
> The rear I had 2 x Smart rear lights.
> 
> That way on both front & rear there was a back-up light just in case something stopped working.



Thanks - issue I've got is I need something that will hook round the bag I've got so small USB would suit rather than the bulkier battery-operated type - maybe I just need 2 small USB...


----------



## Fubar (4 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> If you were an member in March this year, then you can wait to 2017 as they are holding places for audaxes members (yay me, I let my membership lapse but rejoined in January). If you haven't you can pay £100 in 2 weeks if you are one of the first 270 to try, and have a guaranteed place.
> 
> If not, wait until the entries officially open in 2017. Last time it sold out in less than 24 hours, but it wasn't like rolling stones tickets - if you went to buy them promptly, you'd get in. Next time is going to be worse - it was such a good ride, and people like me are going on about it - but I still think if you set your alarm and sign on straight away you'll be fine.



Pretty sure I joined last year so should be fine - gives me time to see how I get on.


----------



## PMarkey (4 Sep 2015)

I'm running a shimano dynohub and B+M Luxos usb front light with a B+M seculite at the back with a B+M ixon iQ battery light and no name battery rear light as back up , Yes I'm a B+M fan boy  at least they have a beam pattern unlike most other lights that seem to be nothing more than converted torches and also agree with jefmcg about overly bright rear lights , they're probably great for urban riding but on unlit country lanes they're nearly as bad as the above mentioned torches . The Luxos also has a usb charging so no problem topping up the phone/garmin what ever 

Paul


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2015)

PMarkey said:


> I'm running a shimano dynohub and B+M Luxos usb front light with a B+M seculite at the back with a B+M ixon iQ battery light and no name battery rear light as back up , Yes I'm a B+M fan boy  at least they have a beam pattern unlike most other lights that seem to be nothing more than converted torches and also agree with jefmcg about overly bright rear lights , they're probably great for urban riding but on unlit country lanes they're nearly as bad as the above mentioned torches . The Luxos also has a usb charging so no problem topping up the phone/garmin what ever
> 
> Paul



There is what I take to be a basic Shimano dynohub/B&M set up factory fitted to my Rose trekking bike.

As you say, the front light does at least throw a proper beam even if it's not the brightest.

I've added a Lezyne rechargeable to the front, also handy because it's removable for shining into my pannier bag/at a map/signpost/mechanical failure.

One inconvenience about the dynohub is the fiddly plug, which has to be unplugged if you need to remove the front wheel.


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

Nice 100k today, felt more like the speed I should be doing: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/888576133

Might be something to do with the new steed...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Sep 2015)

Oh my, what big sprockets you've got!


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh my, what big sprockets you've got!



form an orderly queue Laydeez...


----------



## Scoosh (5 Sep 2015)

Nice Black Whyte @Fubar ! 

Is it the matt finish, being more smoother, thus more aeroer, that makes you so much faster ?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> more like the speed I should be doing:



Only a 90 second stop? That's no time for full English/Scottish, or a big mug of builders tea. 

Ahem.. 100km without a stop? That's the sort of training I only did getting ready for LEL. 

LOL. 

you are in trouble


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Nice 100k today, felt more like the speed I should be doing: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/888576133
> 
> Might be something to do with the new steed...
> 
> View attachment 102761



Nice, although the absence of toe clips and a Carradice is a concern.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Nice, although the absence of toe clips and a Carradice is a concern.


Well, alpkit have certainly made an appearance and I don't I've ever seen and audaxer using toe clips. Except perhaps Drew.

Edit : nup, flat pedals


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Only a 90 second stop? That's no time for full English/Scottish, or a big mug of builders tea.
> 
> Ahem.. 100km without a stop? That's the sort of training I only did getting ready for LEL.
> 
> ...



Nah, nice soup and cake at 65k:


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Nice Black Whyte @Fubar !
> 
> Is it the matt finish, being more smoother, thus more aeroer, that makes you so much faster ?



Faster? No. But the mudguards and saddlebag keeps me honest.


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Nice, although the absence of toe clips and a Carradice is a concern.



Toe clips - removed. Considered Carradice but didn't fancy the extra bracket.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Sep 2015)

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91656.0

Definitely bikepacking is a thing on audaxes


----------



## Fubar (5 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91656.0
> 
> Definitely bikepacking is a thing on audaxes



Can't post there, that's for PBP'ers.


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Can't post there, that's for PBP'ers.


 
True - and this is mine from the PBP ride:






Plans for LEL?

Different top tube bag. That's it.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> Plans for LEL?


My plans are different. I plan to finish


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Nice 100k today, felt more like the speed I should be doing: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/888576133
> 
> Might be something to do with the new steed...
> 
> View attachment 102761


Did you get a discount on SPD sandals?


----------



## Fubar (6 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Did you get a discount on SPD sandals?



You're obsessed - you obviously want some...


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

I hope this Audax you are entering is 20 Sept 2016 as i don't want this thread to end. I'm enjoying the waffle and i'm learning loads


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I hope this Audax you are entering is 20 Sept 2016 as i don't want this thread to end. I'm enjoying the waffle and i'm learning loads



Waffle? How very dare you! This is important and relevant Audaxing information.


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2015)

Oh, my email arrivee'd (see what I did there? ) today.

*gulp*


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Waffle? How very dare you! This is important and relevant Audaxing information.


I know it's great and it does make me smile.

The real waffle is on the photo challenge thread, we are champions at that.

Can i ask that in your planning for LEL/Audax you build in time for photos. You have the most beautiful landscape up there and i think you should share it


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2015)

@edindave has advised i need special Audax socks, can anyone lend me a pair?

Oh and I need tartan paint and Some elbow grease...


----------



## Fubar (7 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know it's great and it does make me smile.
> 
> The real waffle is on the photo challenge thread, we are champions at that.
> 
> Can i ask that in your planning for LEL/Audax you build in time for photos. You have the most beautiful landscape up there and i think you should share it



I'll take lots of night pictures, just for you...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> I need tartan paint


Ohh, yes, a wee Scottish flag on the Carradice


----------



## Ian H (7 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> @edindave has advised i need special Audax socks, can anyone lend me a pair?
> 
> Oh and I need tartan paint and Some elbow grease...



Ah. This must be _Scottish _audax. I'll say no more.


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

Guess what I did last night:


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Guess what I did last night:


You rode  the route to check it out ! 

Excellent planning/ preparation. 
You'll breeze the event now …


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You rode  the route to check it out !
> 
> Excellent planning/ preparation.
> You'll breeze the event now …



Yup, and got lost following the route sheet after Haddington - now got route sheet, map AND garmin.

Just need to sort out the legs and body...


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2015)

Too organised!

My first audax involved a basic printed set of directions in the back pocket, getting lost multiple times as I hadn't realised there were no arrows, the bike breaking twice and scraping under the time limit by 30 seconds.


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> Too organised!
> 
> My first audax involved a basic printed set of directions in the back pocket, getting lost multiple times as I hadn't realised there were no arrows, the bike breaking twice and scraping under the time limit by 30 seconds.



If that happens to me the bike will be in a hedge and I will be wailing by the side of the road in the middle of nowhere.

And before anyone asks I've done the other side AND have a plastic cover. Now to start making a list...


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yup, and got lost following the route sheet after Haddington - now got route sheet, map AND garmin.


Situation: The 3 sources of routing information disagree at a junction.

Q: Which one do you follow ?


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> Too organised!
> 
> My first audax involved a basic printed set of directions in the back pocket, getting lost multiple times as I hadn't realised there were no arrows, the bike breaking twice and scraping under the time limit by 30 seconds.


LEL was so much easier after that ...


----------



## edindave (14 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Situation: The 3 sources of routing information disagree at a junction.
> 
> Q: Which one do you follow ?



The controls. Routes are optional.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> The controls. Routes are optional.


_We_ know that but .....


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> _We_ know that but .....



It's long enough without me getting lost...


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Situation: The 3 sources of routing information disagree at a junction.
> 
> Q: Which one do you follow ?



That where the forth information source comes into play...

...my nose.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Sep 2015)

How about asking someone ?

Oh no you're a man


----------



## Fubar (14 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> How about asking someone ?
> 
> Oh no you're a man



Have you seen the route?!? Middle of feckin' nowhere!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> That where the forth information source comes into play...
> 
> ...my nose.


Which will clearly only lead you North ....


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Sep 2015)

Easy for me to say, but the route does look relatively easy to follow.

I don't understand Garmins, but in any case I would take a small magnetic compass.

They work anywhere, and no batteries to go flat or buttons to press.

A compass, the map, and a bit of common sense should be all you need to navigate.


----------



## amir (15 Sep 2015)

Just use the sun. Or stars if you're running late.

The Erit Lass has been around for a while so plenty will know the route well. The bit between N Berwick and Heriot is the trickiest to navigate and a map may be useful if you lose the peleton. After that turns become less frequent. Places to buy stuff can be an issue on this route. Besides the controls (where you may need to get a receipt), there are cafes and/or shops in Stow, Lauder and Gifford.

Forecast is currently looking good


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Guess what I did last night:


The picture wouldn't display on my phone, so I was left guessing. An LEL entry? A bike destroyed by a frenzied sledgehammer attack?

The reality was a bit disappointing


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

amir said:


> Just use the sun. Or stars if you're running late.
> 
> The Erit Lass has been around for a while so plenty will know the route well. *The bit between N Berwick and Heriot is the trickiest to navigate and a map may be useful if you lose the peleton*. After that turns become less frequent. Places to buy stuff can be an issue on this route. Besides the controls (where you may need to get a receipt), there are cafes and/or shops in Stow, Lauder and Gifford.
> 
> Forecast is currently looking good



On my test run I missed the turn after Haddington so the map will prove useful if I lose my bearings (or my mind) - if I know the road number I am aiming for that is always a help, once on the way to Duns everything should be ok, hopefully. Cheers for the information!


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The picture wouldn't display on my phone, so I was left guessing. An LEL entry? A bike destroyed by a frenzied sledgehammer attack?
> 
> The reality was a bit disappointing



Ach you'll get over it, I'm sure.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

LEL entry purchased @Fubar ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

There you go @Fubar you will have some company now on LEL


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> LEL entry purchased @Fubar ?




*Date:* 29 December 2014 13:47:46 GMT
*Subject:* *New AUDAX UK Subscription*

Dear Mark Allardice

Welcome to Audax UK


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

and so it begins


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There you go @Fubar you will have some company now on LEL



Yeah, @Scoosh @jefmcg and @Dogtrousers have all offered for me to draft them round the whole route - aren't they kind??


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Ok, genuine question: how long do people stop for? I normally stop for the usual "cafe stop" so around 30 minutes, but one thing I've noticed is I have a real dip after a stop, legs stiffen up, resolve seems poor, etc.

Wondering whether short 10 minute stops will work better over the 200k than planning for 2 "big" stops? Or am I going to Hell in a Handbasket anyway and you're just thinking "_it really makes no difference anyway, shut-up and just get on with this Audax and stop going on about it_"??

Sunday people, Sunday - it will all be over...


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

But then we want a full debrief and then your training plan for LEL 2017.


----------



## DCLane (15 Sep 2015)

@Fubar - getting used to 'bouncing' a control will help. I can be in and out quickly; 2-3 mins without food, 15 mins with.

It gives lots of time in hand.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

^ ^ ^ ^ @DCLane has it absolutely right (as one would expect from someone of his audax experience )
Much time can be lost and occasionally gained at Controls/cafe stops. Quick in, quick out is the best way to start ("time is miles" ). As you gain more experience and knowledge about how you and your body work over these sorts of distances, you can begin to relax a bit and maybe take longer.

I would also well recommend doing some quads and hamstring stretches immediately you get off the bike if stopping for more than a few minutes … 

One of the worst parts of any audax is coming out of a nice warm cafe, getting on the bike and heading off into the headwind … that's when you pray for a hill to warm you up !


----------



## jefmcg (15 Sep 2015)

As you are training for LEL , I'd suggest one proper sit down half way through - cuppa, beans on toast etc, and "bounce" the other controls.


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> One of the worst parts of any audax is coming out of a nice warm cafe, getting on the bike and heading off into the headwind … that's when you pray for a hill to warm you up !


Darn straight. One of the worst parts of my cycling year so far can be directly attributed to faffing around in the Lecht ski station for far too long. Discovering that the broom wagon was 15 minutes behind me, my legs seized up and I then had to descend the Lecht with shrieking crosswinds, and then race all the way to the finish into a monster headwind. Best to minimise faff!


----------



## jefmcg (15 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> the broom wagon


Broom wagon??? What's this doing in the audax section??


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Broom wagon??? What's this doing in the audax section??


Just an example of an arduous ride of similar distance with a hard time limit, and the consequences of faffing in relation to it


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Broom wagon??? What's this doing in the audax section??


He was just illustrating the point that it is 'not a good thing' to hang around at controls or, in his case, a feeding station, because he had a bad experience on a ride of "the other sort" … 

Shall we let him off ?  He's actually an ok guy  … but still has a few strange habits …


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Sep 2015)

When you get down to it, what's the difference between an audax and a sportive? SPD sandals and real ale? 
I mean, I'm aware of the old cliche "Sportive riders pretend they're racing but they're not and audax riders pretend they're not racing but they are"



Scoosh said:


> but still has a few strange habits …


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> When you get down to it, what's the difference between an audax and a sportive?


Audax riders don't have any support mechanics, so need to be self-sufficient, with the result that many of them are very knowledgeable about bike maintenance and fixing. Quite a few build their own bikes up, being the best way to learn all about it. 

Now there's an idea for you !!!


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Audax riders don't have any support mechanics, so need to be self-sufficient, with the result that many of them are very knowledgeable about bike maintenance and fixing. Quite a few build their own bikes up, being the best way to learn all about it.
> 
> Now there's an idea for you !!!


But if I've never used a support mechanic or a broom wagon and have only ever been stranded on a ride once... 
I have neither the energy, the digital dexterity, nor the common sense required for proper bike maintenance


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Okaaaaaaay, so no mincing around and just get on with it - goddit.

Already have pencil and backup pen looked out, spare batteries purchased, with map in a waterproof case. Not laid out my kit yet, maybe tomorrow night...


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

Map of the stars maybe


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> But then we want a full debrief and then your training plan for LEL 2017.



...or my vow never to attempt something so foolish ever again...


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> ...or my vow never to attempt something so foolish ever again...


I bet you love it and soon sign up for more afterwards.


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Map of the stars maybe



Next thing you'll be suggesting I take a long wave radio transmitter with me!


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I bet you love it and soon sign up for more afterwards.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> When you get down to it, what's the difference between an audax and a sportive?


About £30


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Not laid out my kit yet, maybe tomorrow night...


If you are driving to the start remember to put your cycling shoes in the bag too … 


… and, yes it has been done … even by someone on CC ! 


… _and_ at the start of LEL !!!


----------



## jefmcg (15 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> But if I've never used a support mechanic or a broom wagon


Ironically, sportives are too short to need either. Is something goes wrong on a sportive, worst case you are only 80km from the start, and most likely much less.


----------



## Fubar (15 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> If you are driving to the start remember to put your cycling shoes in the bag too …
> 
> 
> … and, yes it has been done … even by someone on CC !
> ...



That's what lists are for


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I have neither the energy, the digital dexterity, nor the common sense required for proper bike maintenance


Brain the size of a planet … and fingers … well … err … much the same ! 

You're not nearly as ham-fisted as you might think.  A wee bit of practice and you'd be fine (and a bit wealthier …  … maybe even n+1 wealthier ?? )


----------



## Simpleton (15 Sep 2015)

The question of how long you stop at controls is directly proportional to how you ride. A steady ride at a constant pace off the back of a good training base will see you through bouncing the controls save for a quick drink and a energy bar. Ride beyond your means will see you needing to stop more and potentially your speed dropping off a cliff for rides over 200 miles.


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Looks like I'm going to have to do without the Garmin as a route finder/follower - uploaded the .tcx file to it, went to cycle to work and all I get is the "Working..." error. I'm sure if I remove the course it will work again, but that doesn't really help with routing. Just tried a manual upload to Garmin Connect which doesn't work either.

Map and laminated sheets it is then!


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2015)

Upload it to bikehike and download it again? THat might clear the error.


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Upload it to bikehike and download it again? THat might clear the error.



I'll try it tonight. I'd rather have a working Garmin with no routing than no Garmin at all :/


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2015)

If you can't get the tcx to work, try saving it as a gpx track. No prompting but at least it'll give you a line to follow. That's how I normally navigate audaxes.


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> If you can't get the tcx to work, try saving it as a gpx track. No prompting but at least it'll give you a line to follow. That's how I normally navigate audaxes.



Not sure if it is something to do with Garmin using .fit files? I thought I could manually upload it to Connect as a ride then save as a route, but no joy...


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Sep 2015)

Try a GPX format file instead of a TCX? It has worked for me in the past. Upload to somewhere (like bikehike as @mcshroom suggests) and download again as a gpx.

Edit. Duh. Well, (a) that will teach me to read the whole thread and (b) shows that @mcshroom and I agree. Which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## Simpleton (18 Sep 2015)

Plug the unit into your computer via the data cable.

Go to the GPX folder.

Copy the attached and you should be good to go.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Not sure if it is something to do with Garmin using .fit files? I thought I could manually upload it to Connect as a ride then save as a route, but no joy...


Never used FIT files, but I have an etrex not an edge. There seems to be some issues with TCX on 500s/800s from a very quick search on google, and it looks like you can use gpx (but don't then get cues).


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Simpleton said:


> Plug the unit into your computer via the data cable.
> 
> Go to the GPX folder.
> 
> Copy the attached and you should be good to go.



Thanks, I'll give it a bash tonight - can't do anything on a work pc.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Sep 2015)

If you want cues and especially if you want advance warning - then you can do it for free at http://bikeroutetoaster.com/ This fixes the 500,510,520, 800, 810 etc bug. Just upload file and download as .tcx.


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Never used FIT files, but I have an etrex not an edge. There seems to be some issues with TCX on 500s/800s from a very quick search on google, and it looks like you can use gpx (but don't then get cues).



Yeah I followed the guide on RideWithGPS, with no joy.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Sep 2015)

It sounds like your garmin is stuck in processing mode. Mount it as a USB device, navigate to the Garmin\NewFiles directory, and delete everything from there.


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> It sounds like your garmin is stuck in processing mode. Mount it as a USB device, navigate to the Garmin\NewFiles directory, and delete everything from there.



Yeah that's what I'll do tonight - unfortunately that's exactly where it stores Routes...


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Sep 2015)

It doesn't store routes there, that's where you put routes to be processed. They get converted to .fit files and moved...


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2015)

You'd better not get lost now …


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> It doesn't store routes there, that's where you put routes to be processed. They get converted to .fit files and moved...



Not what it says on the RideWithGPS instructions:


Plug in your Garmin
On the website, navigate to your route or ride.
If you are a premium user, use the Garmin Write feature of the site
Otherwise, click the *Export* tab then click on *TCX Course*
If your computer prompts you to save the file to a specific location, place it somewhere memorable like the desktop.
Using the *Finder,* *My Computer* or other tool on your computer, open up the drive associated with the Garmin, usually labeled *Garmin*
Open the *Garmin* folder located inside the Garmin drive.
Click/drag the exported file from your desktop to the *NewFiles* folder.
*Safely remove* the Garmin (Eject on an Apple machine) and unplug it from the computer
After powering it on click the *Courses* icon and locate your route


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> You'd better not get lost now …


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Not what it says on the RideWithGPS instructions:
> 
> 
> Plug in your Garmin
> ...



When the Garmin is turned on/disconnected form the PC, it checks the NewFiles folder and converts the file and writes it to the courses directory. It will then empty the NewFiles directory.

Make sure you only add one file at a time to 'NewFiles' before you disconnect. If you do multiple it will fail.

Also RWGPS makes you buy a premium membership to be able to get warnings on your turns, bikeroutetoaster will do it for free.

Edit: if you want to send me your gpx/tcx I can create a working Garmin course for you and send it back.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Not what it says on the RideWithGPS instructions:


Yes, Bertie. You put files into the NewFiles directory and then "eject" your Garmin. When you next power it on, the Garmin will go through every file in the NewFiles directory, converting them to .fit files and moving them to the Courses directory.
Trust me, I know this 

Edit: damn, @Milkfloat beat me to it


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> When the Garmin is turned on/disconnected form the PC, it checks the NewFiles folder and converts the file and writes it to the courses directory. It will then empty the NewFiles directory.
> 
> Make sure you only add one file at a time to 'NewFiles' before you disconnect. If you do multiple it will fail.
> 
> ...





Edwardoka said:


> Yes, Bertie. You put files into the NewFiles directory and then "eject" your Garmin. When you next power it on, the Garmin will go through every file in the NewFiles directory, converting them to .fit files and moving them to the Courses directory.
> Trust me, I know this
> 
> Edit: damn, @Milkfloat beat me to it



Ah! That all makes sense, as I copied 2 routes to the NewFiles directory (1 to test and 1 the actual ride).

What I will do tonight then is clear the folder, upload the actual ride, go outside and turn it on to allow it to convert (I'm assuming this will take a few mins?) then go to Courses and see if it is there - does that make sense? If not I'll get in touch with @Milkfloat again!

Thanks for the help gents


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Sep 2015)

You don't need to go outside, it doesn't need to acquire a GPS lock in order to be able to read XML


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Garmin is sorted! 

All I did was leave it on for a bit to process the files then let it restart - went to courses and bingo! Took 3-4 minutes to load the course but now I know it works I am sorted. Thanks @mcshroom @Milkfloat and @Edwardoka for the advice, thought I'd knackered it! I have a Forerunner 110 which I may take as a backup too.

Just got to cycle 208k now... *gulp*


----------



## jefmcg (18 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> I have a Forerunner 110 which I may take as a backup too.


No harm having a backup, if you have room. You'll feel a fool if you need it, and it's sitting on your bed.

Do you have a computer on your bike? Assuming some catastrophic garmin failure, do you have a way to measure distance? You need it to follow a routesheet. If you do, then routesheet+speedo == backup. Forerunner would be backup backup.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2015)

As you'll be going to bed bed early tomorrow, well before I come back from work  my best wishes for Sunday @Fubar: may you smash the miles!


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> may you smash the miles! kilometres


It's an audax - all distances are measured in km !


----------



## Ian H (18 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> It's an audax - all distances are measured in km !



Well yes. I run the Glastonbury 100 Miler. Officially it's 170km. Which reminds me I haven't scheduled it for 2016 yet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> It's an audax - all distances are measured in km !


Ok, may @Fubar smash the kilometers


----------



## jefmcg (18 Sep 2015)

Ian H said:


> Well yes. I run the Glastonbury 100 Miler. Officially it's 170km. Which reminds me I haven't scheduled it for 2016 yet.


Slowly the British advance to using a 19th century measuring system. Can't rush these things, the kilometre is barely 250 years old.


----------



## Ian H (18 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Slowly the British advance to using a 19th century measuring system. Can't rush these things, the kilometre is barely 250 years ol.



Pah! I like my miles (even though my Garmins and computers are all set to kms).


----------



## Fubar (18 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok, may @Fubar smash the kilometers



Thank you! I've been working in kms for years, I must be destined to Audax...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2015)

While I was brought up in kms, but changed because the majority cycle miles


----------



## edindave (18 Sep 2015)

So, how many Audaxes have you entered at this stage @Fubar, since this thread started? lol


----------



## Scoosh (18 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> So, how many Audaxes have you entered at this stage @Fubar, since this thread started? lol



Just the 1, AFAIK … it is quite long, though …


----------



## edindave (18 Sep 2015)

No LEL then?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Sep 2015)

There's a hole in my bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza, there's a hole in my bucket, in my bucket a hole.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> No LEL then?





edindave said:


> So, how many Audaxes have you entered at this stage @Fubar, *since this thread started? *lol


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Just the 1, AFAIK … it is quite long, though …



Do you mean the thread... ? 

I think one is enough for now, imagine how long the thread would be if I was doing LEL! @Scoosh would be giving me a yellow card.


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> There's a hole in my bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza, there's a hole in my bucket, in my bucket a hole.



Do I need a bucket??


----------



## jefmcg (19 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Do I need a bucket??


Oh no, I didn't see this until after the shops have shut! You don't have your audax bucket? What are you going to do when you need to carry 5 gallons  22 litres of water?

I did a quick google to see if "audax bucket" produced any amusing images**. Oddly, this was the third picture:






** a text search for "audax bucket" comes straight back here.

Edit: Oh, yes - Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2015)

Good luck tomorrow @Fubar, may the weather be good for you.

Can't wait to read your LEL thread as this has had me chuckling many times.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2015)

Is there a way to follow @Fubar's progress live?
Oh no, forgot I'm working all day tomorrow, he will be well home before my shift finishes.
So, an extended ride report for us to look forward to: no pictures of course, who is not fast is last!
Good luck to CC Ecosse's pragmatic leader, ride safe!


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Oh no, I didn't see this until after the shops have shut! You don't have your audax bucket? What are you going to do when you need to carry 5 gallons  22 litres of water?
> 
> I did a quick google to see if "audax bucket" produced any amusing images**. Oddly, this was the third picture:
> View attachment 104290
> ...



Sounds more It's a Knockout than a bike ride!


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good luck tomorrow @Fubar, may the weather be good for you.
> 
> Can't wait to read your LEL thread as this has had me chuckling many times.



26 pages for a 200k Audax - an LEL thread may see me banned from CC!


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Is there a way to follow @Fubar's progress live?
> Oh no, forgot I'm working all day tomorrow, he will be well home before my shift finishes.
> So, an extended ride report for us to look forward to: no pictures of course, who is not fast is last!
> Good luck to CC Ecosse's pragmatic leader, ride safe!



I'll try to remember to take a picture or 2, just for you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2015)

You're not in your bed yet?
Too much ?


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You're not in your bed yet?
> Too much ?



Aiming to be later in bed, hopefully tire myself out - too many butterflies!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2015)

Oi ! Enough of this namby-pamby touchy-feely mince. 

Just stop faffing about , get on yer bike  and ride the 200k - and get back in time.


Then give a brief ride report - "I got my Brevet card, rode to all the Controls, got my card stamped or appropriate receipts and finished in time" will do fine.

Ride Safe.


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Oi ! Enough of this namby-pamby touchy-feely mince.
> 
> Just stop faffing about , get on yer bike  and ride the 200k - and get back in time.
> 
> ...



You know me, not one to make a fuss...


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2015)

There had better be more of a ride report than that. 

After 26 pages of support, encouragement and ribbing I'm expecting a bloomin David Attenborough documentary !


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> There had better be more of a ride report than that.
> 
> After 26 pages of support, encouragement and ribbing I'm expecting a bloomin David Attenborough documentary !



Never... In the history of Audax... Has so much... Been made... About so little... (Read in a Winston Churchill stylie)

The hardened PBP and LEL'ers will be sitting in the pub corner with a half pint of real ale scratching their beards wondering what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Telemark (19 Sep 2015)

All the best, Mr Fu! 

T


----------



## Fubar (19 Sep 2015)

Telemark said:


> All the best, Mr Fu!
> 
> T



Cheers.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Never... In the history of Audax... Has so much... Been made... About so little... (Read in a Winston Churchill stylie)
> 
> The hardened PBP and LEL'ers will be sitting in the pub corner with a half pint of real ale scratching their beards wondering what all the fuss is about.


As long as they're not sitting there wondering where you have got to. Lol. Weather looks ok...ish. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

Is he back yet ?


----------



## mcshroom (20 Sep 2015)

That would be 9hrs, I'm guessing it's unlikely


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2015)

He's lost - and there'll be a 25-page thread dedicated to wondering where he's gone


----------



## mcshroom (20 Sep 2015)

Reached the last control half an hour ago according to Facebook, so just the ride to the finish now


----------



## jefmcg (20 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Reached the last control half an hour ago according to Facebook, so just the ride to the finish now


Which doesn't leave us much time to do this:



DCLane said:


> He's lost - and there'll be a 25-page thread dedicated to wondering where he's gone



So let me get started. 

@Fubar is lost! @Pat "5mph" I demand you raise a search party right away and go look for him.

Audax in Scotland? Too, too dangerous! Why didn't we stop him?

(I've only audaxed in scotland once, and it was hell! 80km leg with only _Jan's Juicy Baps_ van. Low flying RAF jets**. And I only got offered a single dram of whisky to go with my porridge! Every other time I have been to Scotland, I've had a _little_ more whisky than that. And - sorry, but it did sear itself into my memory - passing through Lockerbie, which is internationally famous for one tragic reason.)

**ok, secretly i thought the jets were very cool, and wished I'd had my SLR


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

Do we need Mountain Rescue ?


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Which doesn't leave us much time to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'll have been going through Prestonpans after dusk - you'd want a stab-proof vest rather than a dSLR.


----------



## mcshroom (20 Sep 2015)

He's made it. Checked in on Facebook 40 mins ago


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

well done @Fubar.


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He's made it. Checked in on Facebook 40 mins ago



That's called a spoiler, isn't it? 
(for those of us not on FBoak, anyway )


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2015)

Are you sure he's finished? I can't see a "Done my First Audax, what next?" thread


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> Are you sure he's finished? I can't see a "Done my First Audax, what next?" thread



He may be thinking 'never again' 
(until he changes his mind)

T


----------



## mcshroom (20 Sep 2015)

He'll be busy looking at LEL training plans


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2015)

Telemark said:


> He may be thinking 'never again'
> (until he changes his mind)
> 
> T



Nonsense... your first 200 is like your first hit on a crack pipe. It's a slippery slope!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

So how long did it take him ?


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2015)

Hello Mr @Fubar, are you there yet? No sleeping for you until you've posted up your ride report!





Yours sincerely,

your CC readership


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2015)

Yeah, he did it all right, my FB says he finished about an hour ago!


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2015)

pssst ... maybe he is busy scoffing , or maybe he has fallen asleep under a table (or with his face in his food) at Musselburgh 

More seriously, well done 

T


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2015)

Telemark said:


> maybe he has fallen asleep under a table


Strictly bus shelters for @Fubar from now on.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2015)

He's back here, I'm getting alerts ... tell us all, indefatigable leader


----------



## Fubar (20 Sep 2015)

I am home!

208kms, 10 hours riding with 12 hours taken overall - The Full Value option! I really took it easy for fear of cramp, which seemed to work. The climbing in the last part of the ride was horrendous! Great day out though, I'll do a proper ride report tomorrow, even took some photos @Pat "5mph"


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2015)

Amazing! Was thinking about you all day, wanna do an audax too 
Rest well @Fubar!


----------



## Ian H (20 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You're struggling going downhill there Ian





Fubar said:


> I am home!
> 
> 208kms, 10 hours riding with 12 hours taken overall - The Full Value option! I really took it easy for fear of cramp, which seemed to work. The climbing in the last part of the ride was horrendous! Great day out though, I'll do a proper ride report tomorrow, even took some photos @Pat "5mph"



No time to waste. Get the entry forms. Next one's got to be longer...


...I mean, well done!


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He's made it. Checked in on Facebook 40 mins ago


Not sure which is better/ worse

knowing @Fubar has finished
knowing you have been stalking following him all day
knowing Fubar has been posting  when he should have been riding 



edindave said:


> Nonsense... your first 200 is like your first hit on a crack pipe. It's a slippery slope!


I think there is something you haven't told us  … dark secrets from your past … ??? 


… and Chapeau to @Fubar  - not an easy 1st audax (so the next ones will be easier ! )


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I think there is something you haven't told us  … dark secrets from your past … ???



Not really, a couple of DIY 200s, a couple of Snow Roads, and the right to use the phrase "as much fun as a wet 400(™)"


----------



## edindave (20 Sep 2015)

Well done @Fubar ! enjoy the slippery slope!


----------



## mcshroom (20 Sep 2015)

edindave said:


> Not really, a couple of DIY 200s, a couple of Snow Roads, and the right to use the phrase "as much fun as a wet 400(™)"


Oh yes. Know that feeling


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Oh yes. Know that feeling


Good**, eh ? 




** not that I would know, of course


----------



## martint235 (21 Sep 2015)

Well done @Fubar 

I believe entries are open for LEL if you pay a deposit but they may have sold out....


----------



## Rasmus (21 Sep 2015)

Nice ride, @Fubar 

Now awaiting 30 pages of "Completed my first audax - now what???"


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Not sure which is better/ worse
> 
> knowing @Fubar has finished
> knowing you have been stalking following him all day
> knowing Fubar has been posting  when he should have been riding


The worst? None of those. It's ...

Updating his so-called friends on facebook, but ignoring his real friends here who have been on this 29 page journey with him.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Nice ride, @Fubar
> 
> Now awaiting 30 pages of "Completed my first audax - now what???"






Followed shortly afterwards by "Entered LEL - now what???"


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

I don't know, you go away to ride an Audax and the knives come out... 

Sorry @jefmcg, Facebook was easier to quickly update via phone at a stop than waiting on CC loading. I knew my CC friends on there would keep you all updated 

@martint235 there is no rush - I've been an Audax member since last December 

@Scoosh - the 29 pages weren't ALL me. People were obviously keen to impart their knowledge - and very welcome it was too. BTW where would you like me to post the ride report??


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Oh and thank you all for your kind advice, words and thoughts - it all genuinely helped.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Oh BTW here are the ride stats, if at all of interest:

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/905022580


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Oh BTW here are the ride stats, if at all of interest:
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/activity/905022580


Theres hope for me yet, you go as slow as i do


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Theres hope for me yet, you go as slow as i do



2580m of climbing - that's all I'm saying...


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> 2580m of climbing - that's all I'm saying...


Yeah i was avoiding that bit however i am now a seasoned Dutch hill climber. 

Anyway you are Scottish, you eat mountains for breakfast.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Theres hope for me yet, you go as slow as i do


... And faster than I do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Are there ever any flat audax, i could be tempted after all this?


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are there ever any flat audax, i could be tempted after all this?


The Great Escape. Flat as a pancake.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are there ever any flat audax, i could be tempted after all this?



Flat's dull, you'd be bored...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah i was avoiding that bit however i am now a seasoned Dutch hill climber.
> 
> *Anyway you are Scottish, you eat mountains for breakfast.*



Oh aye, and I fire thunderbolts from my erse...


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are there ever any flat audax, i could be tempted after all this?



http://www.aukweb.net/events/?From=...ist_min=&Dist_max=200&Aaa=No&Region=southeast

(notices I've "Exclude AAA" so that's taken out all the really hilly ones. Most have their climbs in metres listed)

I was going to suggest this one http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/15-420/ because Dave Hudson is an excellent host, tons and tons of food. But it does have a fair bit of climbing in it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

I like the sound of the one @Dogtrousers posted earlier. I will have to keep an eye out.

To be fair i could do a couple that are run around the Weald as i know the roads so well.

Could just be the incentive i need to keep going through the winter.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

Now @Fubar has done his Audax, can I borrow the thread for an audax question?

These "proof of passage" receipts. I may need to do these on my upcoming ride. Do I just go into a shop or garage and buy a Mars bar or something, and keep the receipt, is that all that's required? Then what? Do I hand the receipts over with my card at the end? Or do I have to write a control number or something mysterious on the receipt?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like the sound of the one @Dogtrousers posted earlier. I will have to keep an eye out.
> 
> To be fair i could do a couple that are run around the Weald as i know the roads so well.
> 
> Could just be the incentive i need to keep going through the winter.




Next year in June there's the San Fairy Ann's Flattest series of Audax rides from Brethersden.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> These "proof of passage" receipts. I may need to do these on my upcoming ride. Do I just go into a shop or garage and buy a Mars bar or something, and keep the receipt, is that all that's required? Then what? Do I hand the receipts over with my card at the end? Or do I have to write a control number or something mysterious on the receipt?



Yup, that's all. Have a look at the receipt before you leave the shop, make sure location is printed on it and the time is legible and correct. You can then write the time on the card, and the location on the receipt if it's not clear. I usually stuff them all in the ziplock bag with the card, and the controller helps sort them out at the end. If the cards are being sent to france for homogulation (not usual except in a PBP year) they'll stick/staple them to the cards for you.

Cash points are useful as their clocks are accurate, and if you aren't hungry/thirsty they save you spending money.

Edit - it's not meant to be hard, just a way of proving you were there. I'm pretty sure if something went wrong with your receipts, and you could take out garmin/phone and show the GPS track, a controller would be happy to accept it. On my first 200km audax I realised that the receipt from the cafe had the wrong time, so went into the coop, and their clock was wrong too. Cafe owner initialed the receipt, and org had no problem with it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Next year in June there's the San Fairy Ann's Flattest series of Audax rides from Brethersden.


Thats one of ones where i know the roads and one to put on the list if i can stay incentivised.

@Fubar what have you started


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The Great Escape. Flat as a pancake.



I bet Steve McQueen wished there was more of a hill when he tried to jump that ruddy fence.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats one of ones where i know the roads and one to put on the list if i can stay incentivised.
> 
> @Fubar what have you started



Stick up a thread entitled "Would like to enter my first Audax - What Next???" and see what happens...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now @Fubar has done his Audax, can I borrow the thread for an audax question?
> 
> These "proof of passage" receipts. I may need to do these on my upcoming ride. Do I just go into a shop or garage and buy a Mars bar or something, and keep the receipt, is that all that's required? Then what? Do I hand the receipts over with my card at the end? Or do I have to write a control number or something mysterious on the receipt?



HIJACK ALERT!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

We could just change the name of the thread to Audax for beginners but you'd have to leave @Fubar as you are no longer a beginner and it wouldn't be half as funny.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> If the cards are being sent to france for homogulation (not usual except in a PBP year).


Only Audax would have something as arcane as this.

I mean, who'd want an unhomogulated brevet?


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We could just change the name of the thread to Audax for beginners but you'd have to leave @Fubar as you are no longer a beginner* and it wouldn't be half as funny*.



First time that's been said about me...


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> First time that's been said about me...


Did you get your brevet homogulated ?
You may need it for PBP


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did you get your brevet homogulated ?
> You may need it for PBP



He didn't have it long enough to do that...

...I did get a sticker though!


----------



## Milzy (21 Sep 2015)

I found it hard staying at a slower speed but if it's a 200 miler you're glad of it.


----------



## jefmcg (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> ...I did get a sticker though!


I've never done this, but you could now order a medal or badge. Hope you have a carradice to attach it to.










Edit: Oh, no, you can't sew badges on to this. This will never do in the long term.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> First time that's been said about me...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Written up my ride report HERE, with photos and everything.


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I've never done this, but you could now order a medal or badge. Hope you have a carradice to attach it to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can sew it to my dungarees.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Written up my ride report HERE, with photos and everything.


Oh joy ... 




 really ...


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Scoosh said:


> Oh joy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I detect a hint of annoyance Mr Scoosh?


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2015)

Milzy said:


> I found it hard staying at a slower speed but if it's a 200 miler you're glad of it.



I don't think I could have gone much faster TBH.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

It might just be that I am tired today, but what does this mean please?
Distance:
300 km in 20h00
Date:
Saturday 16th April 2016
Time:
06:00 _*to finish by + 02:00*_


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> It might just be that I am tired today, but what does this mean please?
> Distance:
> 300 km in 20h00
> Date:
> ...




Finish by 2am the next day.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Finish by 2am the next day.



The point being, I imagine, the finishing control will close at 2am.

So if you need up to the full 20 hours, you need to start at 6am.

But if you are confident of getting around in fewer hours, you could start correspondingly later.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Finish by 2am the next day.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The point being, I imagine, the finishing control will close at 2am.
> 
> So if you need up to the full 20 hours, you need to start at 6am.
> 
> But if you are confident of getting around in fewer hours, you could start correspondingly later.



Ah - that would be me starting at 6am then...

Not sure yet if I could face the same finishing 50k as last Sunday at the end of a 300k 

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-213/


----------



## mcshroom (24 Sep 2015)

it's a calendar event so you would have to start at 6am anyway as that's when the organiser will be there to hand the cards out. If you ride faster then you get bcak before 2am the following day though


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The point being, I imagine, the finishing control will close at 2am.
> 
> So if you need up to the full 20 hours, you need to start at 6am.
> 
> But if you are confident of getting around in fewer hours, you could start correspondingly later.


That's not usually the case. Usually audaxes start with the organiser handing out cards. If you aren't there, he will go home and mark you DNS. If you get to the start late, and the organiser isn't there, and you didn't have his contact details, I would get a receipt, and head off and cross my fingers that he'd accept that. You still need to get to the other controls before they close. IE if the first control is 45km away, you still have to get there by 9am. If you unavoidably delayed, the organiser might stretch the point and accept your brevet with late controls, but I doubt (s)he would just because you wanted a sleep in.

Edits

TMN to @mcshroom
I once DNS an audax as we were dumped off the first train from Victoria at Crawley or similar. Tried not to feel sorry for myself, as most of the other passengers had suitcases and there were no cabs available. People were going to miss planes. But anyway, I arrived and the controller was long gone. The ride was all receipts. I now realise I probably could have got an ATM receipt, then rode off and probably got validated.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Ah - that would be me starting at 6am then...


My last 300km audax

http://www.strava.com/activities/279506955

because it's was a PBP qualifier, the time was 20 hours despite it being over length. Note the start time and the elapsed time. Phew!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> It might just be that I am tired today, but what does this mean please?
> Distance:
> 300 km in 20h00


It means you need to get a grip.


----------



## fimm (24 Sep 2015)

I like:
_"New improved route for 2016, now including climbs of the Winter's Gibbet and Redstone Rig..."_
I've been up the Winter's Gibbet climb...
You should got for it, @Fnaar . My second Audax was a 300...


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Sep 2015)

I'm starting to see a pattern here.
200km... 300km... 600km... 1400km


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> It might just be that I am tired today, but what does this mean please?
> Distance:
> 300 km in 20h00
> Date:
> ...


 

It means you've got the bug 

How about a 400km one later on - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-315/

Followed by a 600km - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-11/

And a 200km thrown in between November this year and October next.

Which equals a Super Randonneur medal if you're an Audax UK member: I get mine later this year 








Oh, and of course there's the 1200km jaunt round the Highlands - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-708/

And then I'll see you on LEL, if not before  (if I can make the Highlands one)


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> It means you've got the bug
> 
> How about a 400km one later on - http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-315/
> 
> ...



Interestingly I was browsing the Member section of the Audax website at lunch and I noticed this:

*Super Randonneur No*

Does that just mean I haven't achieved that yet, as opposed to that ride isn't part of the SR series?

I did look at that 600 and the 1200, I think I will just need to give up work!


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

fimm said:


> I like:
> _"New improved route for 2016, now including climbs of the Winter's Gibbet and Redstone Rig..."_
> I've been up the Winter's Gibbet climb...
> You should got for it, @Fnaar . My second Audax was a 300...



Yeah, plus the same last 50k as Sunday - oh but with an extra 100k beforehand...


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> My last 300km audax
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/279506955
> 
> because it's was a PBP qualifier, the time was 20 hours despite it being over length. Note the start time and the elapsed time. Phew!!



Yeah but the South of England is pancake flat, isn't it??


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I'm starting to see a pattern here.
> 200km... 300km... 600km... 1400km



That's a _thought _pattern, not a _doing _pattern...

7pm on Sunday I couldn't imagine any situation where I would want to cycle any further than 200k - funny how quickly your brain forgets.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> That's a _thought _pattern, not a _doing _pattern...






Fubar said:


> 7pm on Sunday I couldn't imagine any situation where I would want to cycle any further than 200k


Once you get past a certain percentage completed on a long ride IME you become focused on finishing and just want it to be over, it's probably the same effect as the one that, when you need the toilet, allows you to hold it in for ages, but as soon as you're outside your own front door fumbling with the keys it becomes a matter of life and death. Saying that I've never ridden more than 250km in a day before so YMMV 



Fubar said:


> funny how quickly your brain forgets.


Truedat. I can put you down as a member of next year's Pyrenees team yeah?


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Once you get past a certain point on a long ride IME you become focused on finishing and just want it to be over, it's probably the same effect as the one that, when you need the toilet, allows you to hold it in for ages, but as soon as you're outside your own front door fumbling with the keys it becomes a matter of life and death. Saying that I've never ridden more than 250km in a day before so YMMV
> 
> 
> Truedat. I can put you down as a member of next year's Pyrenees team yeah?



Yes it was strange how, normally near the end of a 100k I am desperate to finish, yet I was quite fresh at 100k on Sunday as I knew it was only halfway in.

Are the Pyrenees near the Lakes then?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

I got a nice season end 110k on sunday to do. Except it's 77k's to get there and 77k's back.
Thank gawd weather is looking good.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Once you get past a certain percentage completed on a long ride IME you become focused on finishing and just want it to be over, it's probably the same effect as the one that, when you need the toilet, allows you to hold it in for ages, but as soon as you're outside your own front door fumbling with the keys it becomes a matter of life and death. Saying that I've never ridden more than 250km in a day before so YMMV


On the TV program about the Highlands and Islands one of the riders said something very similar to this, except his imagery was a bit more poetic. He used the word "arc" and never used the word "toilet".

Basically he said that all rides have a beginning, a middle and an end. It's just that the beginning of one ride may be bigger than some other whole rides.


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Sep 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> On the TV program about the Highlands and Islands one of the riders said something very similar to this, except his imagery was a bit more poetic. He used the word "arc" and never used the word "toilet".
> 
> Basically he said that all rides have a beginning, a middle and an end. It's just that the beginning of one ride may be bigger than some other whole rides.


I'm not a poet 


Fubar said:


> Are the Pyrenees near the Lakes then?


Je suis desolé monsieur, je ne comprends pas.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Interestingly I was browsing the Member section of the Audax website at lunch and I noticed this:
> 
> *Super Randonneur No*


 
You've not got it ... yet.

Me, I got mine (just): http://www.aukweb.net/results/detail/this/listride/?Rider=4944


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> You've not got it ... yet.
> 
> Me, I got mine (just): http://www.aukweb.net/results/detail/this/listride/?Rider=4944


There aren't enough chapeaux in the world 
That's an incredible feat, well done!


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> You've not got it ... yet.
> 
> Me, I got mine (just): http://www.aukweb.net/results/detail/this/listride/?Rider=4944



I can only echo @Edwardoka above, a mighty feat - Chapeau.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I got a nice season end 110k on sunday to do. Except it's 77k's to get there and 77k's back.
> Thank gawd weather is looking good.



Yeah there was a few who rode to the start of the 200 on Sunday from near and far (and presumably home) - nuts.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yeah there was a few who rode to the start of the 200 on Sunday from near and far (and presumably home) - nuts.




There is a 200k version of the ride but decided on the shorter one otherwise it meant getting out of the house at 4am for the start. I'll have to be out of the house at 6am as it is.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> Yeah there was a few who rode to the start of the 200 on Sunday from near and far (and presumably home) - nuts.


 
It's only "nuts" because you've not got used to it yet


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> My last 300km audax
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/279506955
> 
> because it's was a PBP qualifier, the time was 20 hours despite it being over length. Note the start time and the elapsed time. Phew!!


 
This was my 300km - https://www.strava.com/activities/287885165 - I got into a very fast group on the front who were aiming for under 12 hour ....

... we took 12 hours, 5 minutes 

Mind you, my first 300k on PBP was done in 11h 45m


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Sep 2015)

Fubar said:


> It might just be that I am tired today, but what does this mean please?
> Distance:
> 300 km in 20h00
> Date:
> ...


If you did 200km in 12 hours, you'll do the 300 in 20 no problems, unless you get sick of the bike after 250km.
Happened to me (well before 250km), fortunately just the once, my only thoughts were "I must get off this bike ... now!".
Couldn't face the bike, not even cleaning it, for the next two days, just as well I didn't have work to ride to.
Horrible feeling, was actually contemplating giving up cycling.
Got over it once I had to resume work


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> It's only "nuts" because you've not got used to it yet



I am really not sure whether I'll ever get used to it to be honest, I can't decide if this is a good idea or a bad one but it has me hooked - I was really surprised at the speed everyone fired off at on Sunday, though pleased I wasn't the slowest and I finished within time.


----------



## Fubar (24 Sep 2015)

DCLane said:


> This was my 300km - https://www.strava.com/activities/287885165 - I got into a very fast group on the front who were aiming for under 12 hour ....
> 
> ... we took 12 hours, 5 minutes
> 
> Mind you, my first 300k on PBP was done in 11h 45m


----------

